# Bladezz - Cut Journal



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

Stats 03/04/2003:    F/37  - Weight : 158lbs - BF%:  18%

Goal:  BF: 10-12%   Gain LBM - increase muscular density.

                                * * * * * * * *
I have been BB for 6 mos. on circuit machines 3-4x week/15 machines and HIIT cardio 3-4x week for 40min.  Just stopped cardio for 1 month and am now restarting a 2x a week HIIT / for 20-30min sessions gained 6lbs.  

DIET:  Calories for 6 mos. (up and down) anywhere from 1200-2000 calories cycling.  Just finished higher caloric intake (4 week diet as suggested by Dr.P) my problem was getting P/C/F ratios
right.

TRAINING:  Started free weights last week; 20lb DB's,  Smith Machine,  45 Degree Incline Leg Machine and manual Squats (weighted bar).

Current schedule is 3-4x a week (one day of circuit- rest are free weights).  Includes:  

1 Day-Lats, Tricep, Rear Delts, Calves  
1-Day Biceps, Pecs, Front and Side Delts  
1 Day- Abs, Glutes, Hams

This week I started Supersets (Monday 03-03-03) increasing weights by 5-10% weekly.

PROBLEMS: My current problem is getting the muscular gains and tweaking diet to lose fat efficiently without sacrificing muscle.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

DAILY MEAL:   03/04/2003:  

************
BF% Goal= 10-12%
************

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

2 cup cooked oatmeal (old fashioned/pre-measured dry= 1 cup)
(48g carbs, 14g protein, 292 calories)
4 TBS reg. cream 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 6g Fat, 80 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda & cream
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 2g Fat, 40 calories)
4 TBS reg. cream 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 6g Fat, 80 calories)

=53g Carbs, 19g protein, 14 Fat/Calories: 492

water 32oz.


Meal #2 /11:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

2 each Morningstar Chick Patties (vegan burger) 
(30 carbs, 18 protein, 6 Fat/ 300 calories)
1cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)
1/4 cup egg salad (below)
(1 carb, 8 protein, 2 Fat/66 calories)

=32g Carbs, 27g Protein, 8 Fat/Calories: 376

(Egg Salad Recipe - Makes 1 cup)
4 hard boiled eggs (whites only) 
(0 carbs, 14 protein, 68 calories)
2 hard boiled eggs (whole)
(0 carbs, 13 protein, 10 fat, 156 calories)
1 Tblsp. lite-mayo 
(1 carbs, 4 protein , 40 cal)

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1/4 cup egg salad (above)
(1 carb, 8 protein, 2 Fat/66 calories)
1cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)

=2g Carbs, 9g Protein, 2 Fat/Calories: 76



Meal #4 /5:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Protein Shake (w/water)
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)

=2g Carbs, 55g Protein/Calories: 280

WORKOUT: None/ Off today
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine 

water 32 oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p: 
1/2 serving - Protein Shake (w/water)
(1 carbs, 28 protein, 160 calories)

=1g Carbs, 28g Protein/Calories: 160

(1 Calcium and 1 Vitamin C (1000mg each)

******************************************
Today's Totals: 
=60g Carbs., 138g Protein, 24g Fat - Calories: 1384
***********************************
Daily Ratios % (??):    46P/24C/30F    (Fitday.com)

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamins 
NO BCAA'S - RAN OUT!! Need to order MORE!!!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: 30-40min.BEFORE training.
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and 1 AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium - Before bed
***********************

Does this look about right???? Almost.....suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> DAILY MEAL:   03/04/2003:
> 
> ************
> ...



You are not getting enough food.  You need more protein, fat and veggies and better carb choices.  Did you read the Best Nutritional Threads yet?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

If I add 4 Tblsp. Udo's, my calories will be just over 1900
+ add the Tonalin CLA supplement, it has 3gr per serving 
and I take 3 pills per day, so add another 90 calories.

Total = 1990 calories

So, basically just add more green veggies and adding a bit of of each P/C/F in each meal? Or have them (ratios) equal at the end of day??

Does it really matter?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

I think you need to rework your whole meal plan.  Some meals had barely enough food to feed a mouse while others had too much of something else.  You want each meal to be just equal in your Protein and Fat.  You really need more veggies and adjust your carbs.  Does this make sense??


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

So, then the ratios must equal out at "EACH" meal I eat to get 40P/20C/30F ?

This diet thing is totally screwing me up! Dr.P already explained it and I still don't get it 

What is diff. betw. the whipping cream and regular cream?? Just fat content not flavor?  I use it in coffee and oatmeal....so I would need 3 Tblsp per meal of whipping cream, or substitute with Udo's (this will give me the 15g FAT ratio per meal)?

I can just pick a Nutrition Program from the Best Nutritional Thread??


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

Where do you get 30G of Fat per meal  ?  You only want 15G of Fat per meal

Each meal 

Meal 1: 40P, 25C, 15F
Meal 2: 40P, 5C, 15F
Meal 3: 40P, 25C, 15F
Meal 4: 40P, 25C, 15F
Meal 5: 40P, 5C, 15F
Meal 6: 40P, 0C, 15F

I believe this is about right for you.  w8?? DP??

The difference in the cream is the fat but Heavy Cream doesn't have any sugar in it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Where do you get 30G of Fat per meal  ?  You only want 15G of Fat per meal
> 
> Each meal
> ...



Jodi...your doing a gr8 job of mentoring here!   I'd like you to continue here w/our help if you would? 

With the "concepts" that Jodi is giving you......we just need to take is a little more slowly......B, you said you just finished a reset, but didn't say at what calorie level...however  you did mention you'd been between 1200-2000..so Jodi has given you a touch too much....in hopes of raising your metabolism even more and leaving room for lots of tweaks.

I think we can lower you from the above 2110 cals 


Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 15F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 15F  (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 15F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 15F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 15C, 15F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 15F

210 P 75 C 90 F or   1950 calories....at least for a  few weeks, and see how you body reacts? 

Jodi is 'our' expert meal planner also 


DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

Not 30g per meal meant per day totals at % =40/20/30.

"Three tbsp of heavy whipping cream = (15 grams fat)" in  

thread under "Mod.Fat, Hi Protein, Low Carb Diet" ...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4845

Also, Udo's is 15g (practically) per Tblsp. and 135 calories.

I am currently looking in thread for metabolism diet here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=74350

I think I was on the #2 with Dr.Pain (to even out metabolism) but I kept messing up ratios.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

Are these % or grams??  And I just finished 4 weeks of 1500-1900 calorie cycling....gained 6 lbs (as i mentioned)

So I have to continue to stay at this level...1900 calories a day????  I will be a cow.....

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 15F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 15F (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 15F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 15F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 15C, 15F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 15F
1950 calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> With the "concepts" that Jodi is giving you......we just need to take is a little more slowly......B, you said you just finished a reset, but didn't say at what calorie level...however  you did mention you'd been between 1200-2000..so Jodi has given you a touch too much....in hopes of raising your metabolism even more and leaving room for lots of tweaks.
> 
> ...



See that was the question?  Where have you been?  These are grams..and there is a big difference between calories and calories getting your macros correct 

We can lower this slightly, but your daily's should not have cycled between 1500 and 2000, they needed to be constant..and elevated gradually in steps (I said Gradual), cuz we STILL don't know where you've been?

Revised:

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F  (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 10C, 12F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 12F


210 P 70 C 72 F ........  1768  but that's only 11 calories per pound, so I see where Jodi got here figures.  You now have a more  limited space to drop calories!

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

SOooooo, if my macros wer NOT corrrect, the weight I gained was mostly fat.... correct 

based on info ....posted by W8

"My own notes....

"Protein can still be turned into sugar w/o fat or fibre in the same meal...make sure you eat it together."


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4845


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> So, then the ratios must equal out at "EACH" meal I eat to get 40P/20C/30F ? *YES, but we use grams...the ratios were only intial guidelines*
> 
> This diet thing is totally screwing me up! Dr.P already explained it and I still don't get it
> ...



I think you meant 50%....not 40% 




> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> DAILY MEAL:   03/04/2003:
> 
> ************
> ...



OK.....take Calcium w/food always,  and BCAA's are not needed till near the end of the cut...if at all. 





> 60g Carbs., 138g Protein, 24g Fat - Calories: 1384[/b]



Looks like a reversion to *Fat Phobia*..and there is no way 24 grams of fat is 30% of 1384  (we use those ratios only as a starting point btw, and then lower carbs and raise fat from there)


 I think Jodi's comment:





> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think you need to rework your whole meal plan.  Some meals had barely enough food to feed a mouse while others had too much of something else.  You want each meal to be just equal in your Protein and Fat.  You really need more veggies and adjust your carbs.  Does this make sense??



Which leads to Jodi's and my confusion, and the question of HOW  you made your new meal plan!

If you followed Woman's number two :

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=74350&

You got very balanced meals....and something very close to what we are giving you.  It's also NEVER about BW, but Body Composition..if you lifted hard and curtailed cardio on #2, it most likey acted as a "Hardening program...and  good percentage of what you gainned is LBM...only more details from you, clothes fit, measurements, appearance, or skinfolds will tell the whole story???

Please review the CUT STARTS HERE posting rules so we can have some more measurements to serve as guidlines to track your progress....versus I gained 6 pounds!  Please take another crack at meal planning using the second "revised" numbers we gave you.  Please post your daily water, we'd like to see 4-6 L  with the protein levels we have suggested.

and Please ask questions, we are here to help 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

Now I'm confused again????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Crap! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Bladezz (Mar 6, 2003)

I really appreciate all your help !!   

But like I said, this diet thing is all that is screwing me up sooooo bad.   I know there is a diet for bulk which is what I thought I was doing - 4 weeks (and lifting heavy) so now, I want to lean out more and do the "cut" diet for 4-5 weeks  then the "maintenance diet".    My next measurement  is coming up this 03/20/03 7point test.  I do it once a month (every4-5weeks), should I do it more often??

I have been on Creatine, Glutamine, Taurine supp. and I think most of what I gained is water anyway - feel bloated.

I will go back and re-read posts and if I have any questions, I will ask AGAIN ...and again...and again..... 


Thanx a bunch!  And...I will post by rules CUTTING, stats in few...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

I saw your stats   First thing....let's at least  double that water intake 

Post your revised meals soon....so Jodi, w8 and I can take a look and critique....It looks like your gonna do very well 


DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 6, 2003)

Kewl!!  

Wow...I feel betta already  

Thanx!


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/05/2003: 

************
BF Goal= 10-12%
************

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned) pre-measured
(48g carbs, 14g protein, 292 calories)
4 TBS reg. cream 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 6g Fat, 80 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda & cream
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 2g Fat, 40 calories)
4 TBS reg. cream 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 6g Fat, 80 calories)

=53g Carbs, 19g protein, 14 Fat/Calories: 492

water 32oz.


Meal #2 /11:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)
1/4 cup egg salad (below)
(1 carb, 8 protein, 2 Fat/66 calories)
Apple (medium)
(21 carb, 0 protein, 81 calories)

=24g Carbs, 9g Protein, 2 Fat/Calories: 157

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
3.5 oz. Sardines (Oil drained)
(0 carb, 23 Protein, 11 Fat, 191 calories) 
1cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)

=1g Carbs, 24g Protein, 11 Fat/Calories: 201



Meal #4 /5:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Protein Shake (w/water)2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
COLUMBO no-fat,Yogurt, 
(8 protein, 16 carbs, 110 calories)

=10g Carbs, 71g Protein/Calories: 390

WORKOUT: Legs: Glutes, Hams, Quads 
water 32 oz.


Meal #5 /8:00p: 
1 serving - Protein Shake (w/water)
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)

=2g Carbs, 55g Protein/Calories: 280

(1 Calcium and 1 Vitamin C (1000mg each)

******************************************
Today's Totals: 
=90g Carbs., 178g Protein, 27g Fat - Calories: 1520
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamins 
NO BCAA'S - RAN OUT!! Need to order MORE!!!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/06/2003: 

************
BF Goal= 10-12%
************


Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

MetRx Bar/Roasted Peanut - no time for breakfast 
(29 Carbs, 31 Protein, 9 Fat, 320 calories) 
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 2g Fat, 40 calories)
4 TBS reg. cream - 2 fl.oz.
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 6g Fat, 80 calories)

=32g Carbs, 34g protein, 17 Fat/Calories: 440


Meal #2 /11:00am: 
1cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)
1/2 cup egg salad (below)
(2 carb, 16 protein, 4 Fat/132 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=3g Carbs, 17g Protein, 18.5 Fat/Calories: 277

water 32oz.

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1 cup chopped Romaine 
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)
1 each Morningstar Chick Patties (vegan burger) 
(15 carbs, 9 protein, 3 Fat/ 150 calories)
1/2 cup egg salad (below)
(2 carb, 16 protein, 4 Fat/132 calories)

=18g Carbs, 26g Protein, 7 Fat/Calories: 292



Meal #4 /5:00p: 

Protein Shake (w/water)2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)

=2g Carbs, 55g Protein/Calories: 280

WORKOUT 6:00pm: BACK- Lats, Superset Bi's and Tri's
water 32 oz.


Meal #5 /8:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)
1- Calcium (1000mg)
1- Vitamin C (1000mg each)

2 turkey burger patties 4oz.raw 
(2 carbs, 33 protein, 16 Fat, 280 calories)

=2g Carbs, 33g Protein, 16 Fat/Calories: 280
water 32 oz.
******************************************
Add fat from 3 servings Tonalin CLA =30 CALORIES ea. 3g Fat ea.
Today's Totals: 
=57g Carbs., 165g Protein, 67.5g Fat - Calories: 1659
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamins 
NO BCAA'S - RAN OUT!! But was told NOT to use unless on CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/07/2003: 

************
BF Goal= 10-12%
************


Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1 cup oatmeal (old fashioned) 1/2 cup pre-measured dry
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 turkey burger patties 4oz.raw 
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 8 Fat, 140 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)

=26g Carbs, 25g protein, 23 Fat/Calories: 466


Meal #2 /11:30am: 
1 whole egg 
(0 carbs, 6 protein, 5 Fat, 78 Calories
1 each Morningstar Chick Patties (vegan burger) 
(15 carbs, 9 protein, 3 Fat/ 150 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)
1 TBL Thousand Island Dressing (added 1/4 tsp.cayenne pepper) 
(2g carbs, 0, Protein, 6g Fat, 59 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=21g Carbs, 16g Protein, 28.5 Fat/Calories: 439

water 32oz.

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1/2 cup sweet potato (boiled/peeled)
(24 carbs, 2 protein, 3 Fat/ 126 calories)
1 each Morningstar Chick Patties (vegan burger) 
(15 carbs, 9 protein, 3 Fat/ 150 calories)
2 egg whites
(1 carbs, 7 protein, 0 Fat/ 33 calories)

=40g Carbs, 18g Protein, 6 Fat/Calories: 309



Meal #4 /5:00p: 

Protein Shake (w/water)2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)

=2g Carbs, 55g Protein/Calories: 280


WORKOUT 6:00pm: HIIT 30 min. (No Bi's and Tri's yesterday, just front 
side & rear deltoids, lats, upper lower back)

water 32 oz.


Meal #5 /8:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)
1- Calcium (1000mg)
1- Vitamin C (1000mg each)

1 turkey burger patties 4oz.raw 
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 8 Fat, 140 calories)

=0g Carbs, 16g Protein, 8 Fat/Calories: 140
water 32 oz.
******************************************
Add fat from 3 servings Tonalin CLA =30 CALORIES ea. 3g Fat ea.
CLA Totals: add 90 calories to total below.
=89g Carbs., 130g Protein, 65.5g Fat - Calories: 1724
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> Meal #1 / 8:00am:
> 1 cup oatmeal (old fashioned) 1/2 cup pre-measured dry
> (24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
> ...



Below is what DP said you should be eating.  I made notes above per meal.  You should really check out my journal or Britney or Tigress for meal ideas.

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 10C, 12F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 12F


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

Workout Summary for this week recap:

Monday, 03/03/02:
LEGS:  *NW = Non-weighted

45 Degree/Seated Legpress:  15@155lb, 12@165lb, 12@165,10@185lb
NW/Verrry Deep Single Leg Squats: 15, 12 &10 squats-each leg
Seated Hams:  15@50, 12@60,10@60
Bench Hams Curls: 15@50lb, 12@60lb,10@60lb
Weighted Calf Raises: 15@5lb,12@5lb, 10@5lb.

Monday Night:  HIIT 30min./Level 11, 80% - 164-184 MHR Avg.

Tuesday, 03/04/03:  
HIIT 30min/Level 11@80%-164-184 MHR Avg.

Wednesday, 03/05/02:
ARMS/UPPER BODY:   

Concentrated CURLS: 15@50lb,12@40,10@40
Pec/Chest Drop Sets: 15@70lb, 12@60lb, 10@60lb
DB (Bench) DB Press Chest: 15@10lb, 12@20lb, 10@20lb

Superset:
DB Biceps :  15@10lb, 12@15lb, 10@20lb
Tricep Pulldowns:  15@50lb, 12@40lb, 10@40lb

Thursday, 03/06/02:
BACK/LATS/Deltoids: 
Machine/Lat pulldowns: 15@70lb, 12@70, 10@60, 10@50
Superset:
Seated Rows (pull/mid back): 15@40lb,12@50lb,10@60lb,10@40lb.
DB (bench) DB Press Overhead A: 
15@10lb, 12@10lb, 10@20lb, 10@15lb.

Seated Cable Rows (low):  15@70lb, 12@70lb,10@60lb,10@40.

Superset:
DB Pecs(front delts)-(bench) widearm: 
15@15lb, 12@20lb, 12@20lb, 10@10lb
DB Rear Deltoid Fly- (bench): 
15@10lb, 15@10lb, 12@5lb,10@5lb

Weighted Calf Raises: 15@5lb,12@5lb., 10@5lb.

Friday, 03/07/03:
HIIT 30 Min./Level 11, 60-80% - 164-184 MHR Avg.

* * * * * * * * * *
I THINK - this is it, it's all I remember anyway.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

(Arghhhh!)

I WILL master this darn diet!......... Eventually  .....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> (Arghhhh!)
> 
> I WILL master this darn diet!......... Eventually  .....




Thanks Jodi....I've been trying to get here all day, my puter dumps me everytime I go w8 on a customer, and when I have time Freakin' Explorer quits..lol

B, seriously...it's not the hard...you hit the totals, but not the meals.....try Jodi's suggestion, you'll like balanced meals better! 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanx, I WILL try, I am getting better 

I see I am getting closer...and closer....


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

If I am on the road and cannot eat a reg.meal, can I take a swig of flax and drink a low carb protein shake & still be ok with ratios and not screwing anything up??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes...that's what we do, but usually put the flax or cream, protein powder and about 1/3 to 1/2 the normal water in a shaker..and then use ice.  If a multiday trip, then we take cream or flax in an ice chest!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> 
> *Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
> Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
> ...


I really have to go now, but I hope I helped you some. My meal options match your required totals. Chicken patties are garbage, You need real food I will check up on ya on Monday as well


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 9, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/08/2003:  Saturday - Cal: 1747

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1 cup oatmeal (old fashioned) 1/2 cup pre-measured dry
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=32g Carbs, 9g protein, 15 Fat/Calories: 348


Meal #2 /11:30am: 
1 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
Protein Mix (added to oatmeal)
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=32g Carbs, 63g Protein, 14.5 Fat/Calories: 585


WORKOUT 1:00pm-3pm: 
Machine - Inner Thighs
Machine - Outer Thighs
Machine - Abs/Oblique 
Swimming- 6 laps (legs only backstroke)

water 32oz. 

Meal #3 /5:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1 cup cabbage soup 
(6 carbs, 4 protein, 3 Fat/67 calories)
2 oz. pork ribmeat (w/soup)
(0 carbs, 8 protein, 4 Fat/ 57 calories)
4 oz. chicken breast w/ green pepper sauce
(0 carbs, 29 protein, 4 Fat/ 163 calories)

=6g Carbs, 41g Protein, 11 Fat/Calories: 287


Meal #4 /8:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Protein Shake (w/water)2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=7g Carbs, 55g Protein, 14.5 Fat/Calories: 437

water 32 oz.

******************************************
Add fat from 3 servings Tonalin CLA =30 CALORIES ea. 3g Fat ea.
CLA Totals: add 90 calories to total below.

=77g Carbs., 168g Protein, 55g Fat - Calories: 1657+90=1747
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 9, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/09/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1774


Meal #1 / 9:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4 egg whites
(1g carbs, 14g protein, 66 calories)
2 whole eggs 
(1 g carbs, 11g protein, 9g Fat, 136 calories)
1 cup coffee 8 oz. w/splenda
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)

=10g Carbs, 28g protein, 24 Fat/Calories: 382


Meal #2 /12:00am: 
1 cup oatmeal (old fashioned) 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
Protein Mix (added to oatmeal)
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=32g Carbs, 63g Protein, 14.5 Fat/Calories: 585


water 32oz.   

Meal #3 /3:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Protein Mix 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries frozen (made a protein sorbet)
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories

=7g Carbs, 55g Protein, 11 Fat/Calories: 302

WORKOUT:  NONE

Meal #4 /6:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Protein Mix 
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=2g Carbs, 55g Protein, 14.5 Fat/Calories: 415

water 32 oz.

******************************************
Add fat from 3 servings Tonalin CLA =30 CALORIES ea. 3g Fat ea.
CLA Totals: add 90 calories to total below.

=51g Carbs., 201g Protein, 64g Fat - Calories: 1684+90=1774
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2003)

Bladezz,

Meals looking alot better, just curious why only 4 meals a day? 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Below is what DP said you should be eating.  I made notes above per meal.  You should really check out my journal or Britney or Tigress for meal ideas.
> 
> Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
> ...



B....I don't understand why you are not getting this! 

Each meal has NO MORE THAN 35 grams of protien, and NO LESS THAN 35 grams of protein (1 or 2 grams deivation is OK)

Carbs and fat...as stated! 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

I guess I need diverse eats/flavors - I cannot just eat Tuna all the time and oatmeal and eggs ( so try to change around proteins), I guess - I will have to.

Also, If I do not have a structured menu - I  cannot estimate the foods I eat....and I get lost ....I dunno   

Am I doing better than I was??  I am trying to add more fiber as well as fat.

And - I won't give up on this, darn it!


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

DP GAVE you a structured menu! When were you told to eat tuna and oats all the time? CHICKEN, BEEF, EGGS, COTTAGE CHEESE, FISH are other sources of protein. We are trying to help you, but you are not listening. Your diet will only be so diverse, its not easy to look good, lose weight ect. If it were everyone would look awesome.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

The problem is not the food but how to calculate rations of each ratio, exactly how much of what I should eat is what is screwing me up.

I keep messing up exact protein and carb intakes...maybe I will just eat protein shakes to be safe for a week or two??

It's easy for you, you got the program down - I am having trouble .


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Bladezz,
> 
> Meals looking alot better, just curious why only 4 meals a day?
> ...



I was busy and missed out on regular meal.


----------



## tigress (Mar 10, 2003)

Bladezz, you can use this website to track your macros:

www.fitday.com

and most of us do use a food scale. You can get them at Target, Walmart, etc, and they aren't expensive.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

I do use fitday.com........................................

Do you have a daily meal diary I can follow/copy exactly for next few weeks? 

I dont know why Dr.P said I SHOULDNT be on Brit's?


----------



## tigress (Mar 10, 2003)

Because you are not doing the same plan as her. Why don't you use one of my days as a template, then adjust the food you eat at each meal to equal the cals/fat/carb/pro that DP suggested you eat?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

Great, where can I find it?   What day, location?


----------



## tigress (Mar 10, 2003)

In reviewing this entire thread, you should be able to get this stuff on your own. You are going to have to learn how to figure out your own food in order to get the results you want. 

Here is a template, you can mix and match fat and protein sources for variety. 

meal 1
1.5 whole large eggs
5 egg whites
1.25 oz of oatmeal before cooking

pro 35.4, carb 23.6, fat 12

meal 2
tuna (35 g pro)
1 tb safflower mayo (not miracle whip)
1/3 cup strawberries

pro 35, carb 4.5, fat 13

meal 3
1 tb flax
4 oz chicken breast
1 apple

pro 35, carb 21, fat 14

meal 4
tuna (35 g pro)
1 tb safflower mayo (not miracle whip)
1/3 cup strawberries

pro 35, carb 4.5, fat 13

meal 5
5oz baked sole
1 tb butter
1/2 grapefruit

pro 35, carb 12, fat 13.5

meal 6
4oz chicken breast
1 tb newman's dressing
1/2 cup sliced cucumbers

pro 35, fat 12


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok from reading,  it's safe to say that a 4 oz. portion of ANY meat/fish will be approx. 35grams P yes?

What do you mean "figure out results I want" I want to lean out.

I know I have bulked/gained LBM over the past month from lifting heavy and eating more, how much I am unsure until I take my caliper test on the 20th.

You just lost me....

Do you have an online diary, I was looking for it but...??


----------



## tigress (Mar 10, 2003)

No, it's not safe to say that 4oz of chicken is the same as 4oz of fish. If you read my post- for meal 5 it reads 5oz of sole. 

But you could substitute 5oz of sole for the 4oz of chicken in meal 6 or vice versa.

I have a journal, it's right below yours. 

What I am saying is this: if you want to lower your body fat and reach your goal of leaning out, you need to learn about food and meal planning.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

That is indeed my goal...that is what I am trying to accomplish 

I will get it...I WILL !  

Thanx


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 10, 2003)

I am so full sometimes, I cannot even get the protein shake in  Maybe my body is not burning enough - should I throw in another workout day to make me hungry again ?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 12, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/10/2003: Monday - Cal: 1847

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Oatmeal (old fashioned) 1/2 cup pre-measured dry
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)
1 Scoop/Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex  (w/water) 
(1 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)

=36g protein, 27g Carbs,  15 Fat/Calories: 466
water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:30am:
2 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=55g Protein,  7 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 403

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)
2 egg whites (boiled) 
(1 carbs, 14 protein, 0 Fat, 32 Calories
1cup chopped Romaine w/mushrooms
(1 carb, 1 protein, 10 calories)
1 slice Mozerella Cheese (low fat) 
(1 carbs, 7 protein , 3 Fat,  70 cal)
4 oz. Turkey burger (weight raw)
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 8 Fat,  140 calories)

=39g Protein , 7g Carbs,  11 Fat/Calories: 269

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:
2 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (w/water)
 (2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=55g Protein, 7 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 422


WORKOUT:  CHEST/BACK  5:30pm-6:45pm: 
water 32oz. 

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. chicken breast w/ green pepper sauce
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat,  173 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)
3 Tonalins CLA???s for day/3 Fat ea.=9grams/0cal.) 
(0g carbs, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 35g Protein, 6 Carbs,  9 Fat/Calories: 287

******************************************
=220g Protein, 54 Carbs,  59g Fat - Calories: 1847 (!!!! Shyte !!!!)
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 12, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/11/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1897 (OMG!!!)

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Fiber One Cereal (1/2 cup dry /pre-measured)
(24g carbs, 3g protein, 60 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)
1 Scoop/Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex  (w/water) 
(1 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)

=32g protein, 27g Carbs,  15 Fat/Calories: 380

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:30am:
2 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=55g Protein,  7 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 403

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4 oz. Turkey burger (weight raw)
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 8 Fat,  140 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)
2 slice Mozerella Cheese (low fat) 
(2 carbs, 14 protein , 6 Fat,  140 cal)
1/2 cup brown rice 
(20 carbs, 2 protein, 110 calories)

=33g Protein , 26g Carbs,  14 Fat/Calories: 407

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:
2 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (w/water)
 (2 carbs, 55 protein, 280 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=55g Protein, 7 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 422


WORKOUT:  NONE/REST DAY 

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. chicken breast w/1 TBSP.Bruchetta
(5 carb, 35 protein, 4 Fat,  173 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries frozen w/splenda
(5 carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
3 Tonalins CLA???s  (for day) 3 Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 35g Protein, 10 Carbs,  9 Fat/Calories: 285

water 32oz.

******************************************
=210 Protein, 77 Carbs,  62g Fat - Calories: 1897 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 tsp. Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine: BEFORE and AFTER training/meals
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Try 1 and 1/3 scoops of Pro Complex instead of two and you're basically there. Much better! 

Your should be seeing improvement as we speak 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

...and if your Multi-Vitamin is not a 3 a day......you may want to watch the iron and selenium totals....


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> DAILY MEAL: 03/11/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1897 (OMG!!!)
> 
> Meal #1 / 8:00am:
> ...



Overall  your getting better.  I also think you should be having 6 meals if I remember correctly???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Excellent Jodi, sleep becomes you! 

(I was just happy w/the improvements, I like the "perfection" you bring)


DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanx for your support   I am trying. I spent the weekend analyzing and figuring out calories and foods.    

The vitamin I take (Vitamin C= Slow Release) Also, the 3 multivitamins I take are supposed to be taken 3 times a day/Morning Afternoon and Evening w/meals (according to directions).

Also Jodi, I really don't think I can "choke" anything else down for 6th meal   Honest, I am barely making it now!


Thanx again!!

P.S.  What about the oats what is diff. ??  Can I change it around a little or strickly stick w/oats?  Dr.Pain said I can have a high fiber cereal and the "Fiber One" is the one suggested??


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 12, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/12/2003: Wednesday - Cal: 1786  

Meal #1 / 8:00am: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Fiber One Cereal (1/2 cup dry /pre-measured)
(24g carbs, 3g protein,  60 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 0 Protein,  0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)
1 Scoop/Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (w/water) 
(1 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)

=31g protein, 27g Carbs, 15 Fat/Calories: 240

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.5 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1.5 carbs, 41 protein, 210 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=41g Protein, 6.5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 333

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. steamed chicken breast w/bruchetta (weight raw)
(0 carbs, 36 protein, 10 Fat, 241 calories)   ??Totally screwed me up!! Atkins says diif. than Fitday.com ??
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)
2 slice Mozerella Cheese (low fat) 
(2 carbs, 14 protein , 6 Fat, 140 cal)
1/2 cup brown rice 
(20 carbs, 2 protein, 110 calories)

=52g Protein , 26g Carbs, 16 Fat/Calories: 508



Meal #4 /4:30p:
1.5 Scoops Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1.5 carbs, 41 protein, 210 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=41g Protein, 6.5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 352


WORKOUT 5:30pm-6:45pm: BICEPS/TRICEPS, SHOULDERS (DELTS)
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. steamed chicken breast w/tsp.bruchetta (weight raw)
(0 carbs, 36 protein, 10 Fat, 241 calories)  
1/2 cup mixed berries frozen w/splenda
(5 carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
3 Tonalins CLA???s (for day) 3 Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 36g Protein,  5 Carbs, 19 Fat/Calories: 353

water 32oz.

******************************************
=201 Protein, 71 Carbs, 74g Fat - Calories: 1786 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 13, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/13/2003: Thursday - Cal:  2063

1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:30am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 whole egg (fried w/pam) 
(0 g carbs,  6g protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (added to egg and oatmeal)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 68 calories)

=41 Protein, 30g Carbs,  12g Fat/Calories: 446

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4 oz. steamed chicken breast w/tsp.bruchetta 
(0 carbs, 36 protein, 10 Fat, 241 calories) 
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)
1/2 cup sweet potato (boiled/peeled)
(24 carbs, 2 protein, 3 Fat/ 126 calories)
1/2 slice low-fat mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 4 protein, 2 Fat/ 40 calories)

=43g Protein , 28g Carbs, 15 Fat/Calories: 424

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 298

WORKOUT 5:30pm-6:30pm: LEGS: QUADS/GLUTES/HAMS/CALVES
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /6:45pm:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 28 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=28g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 282

Meal #6 /9:00pm:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 oz. Tuna (water packed)
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 1 Fat, 97 calories) 
1 whole egg
(0 carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)
1/2 TBLSP. Udo???s Flax Oil
(0g carb, 0, Protein, 7g Fat, 60calories)

= 27g Protein,  0 Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 225

water 32oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein,  0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS:
=209 Protein, 73 Carbs, 85g Fat - Calories: 2063 (OMG!!!) 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************

AM I "down" with this PROGRAMME yet ....I think I am on track (y/n) ???


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## Bladezz (Mar 14, 2003)

OMG !!  Brit 1st set of abs are showing!! Woohoo 

Congrats!


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 14, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/14/2003: Friday - Cal:  1997

1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:30am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs,  3g protein, 0g Fat, 16 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (added to egg and oatmeal)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1 slice cantaloupe
(6 carbs, 1 Protein, 24 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 14.5g Fat, 135 calories)

=37 Protein, 30g Carbs,  14.5g Fat/Calories: 461

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /10:30am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #3 /1:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3.25 oz. Tuna plain w/1 tsp.bruchetta (water packed/drained) 
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 1 Fat, 97 calories) 
1/2 cup sweet potato (boiled/peeled)
(24 carbs, 2 protein, 3 Fat/ 126 calories)
1/2 slice low-fat mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 4 protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs,  3g protein, 0g Fat, 16 calories)
½ TBLSP. Udo???s Flax Oil
 (0g carb, 0, Protein, 7g Fat, 60calories)
1/4 cup mushrooms (slices caps)
 (1g carb, 1 protein, 0g Fat, 4calories)

=31g Protein , 25g Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 343

Meal #4 /4:00p:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)  mentor
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 298

WORKOUT:  NONE REST DAY

Meal #5 /6:30p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 28 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=28g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 282

Meal #6 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 oz. Tuna (water packed)
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 1 Fat, 97 calories) 
1 whole egg
(0 carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)
1/2 TBLSP. Udo???s Flax Oil
(0g carb, 0, Protein, 7g Fat, 60calories)

= 27g Protein,  0 Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 225

water 32oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein,  0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS:   =193 Protein, 70 Carbs, 85.5g Fat - Calories: 1997 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 200 mg.  
***********************


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> Thanx for your support   I am trying. I spent the weekend analyzing and figuring out calories and foods.



Good for you!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

Youve done a good job the past few days with your diet. 

NOW its time for perfection.   

Meal 1 - No more cantelope.  Its not a slow burning carb and its only going to hinder your results.  Are those oat Slow Cooking Old fashioned Oats?

Meal 2:  Whats this Bruscetta?  If it is what I think it is Say Goodbye  

Meal 3:  Don't get use to the mozzarella and if you are gonna have it don't have the low fat or Fat free - go for the good stuff, much better for you

The rest look good.  You should probably replace one of the Protein Shake meals with real food.  Remember Whey is a supplement and nothing beats real food.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, the cantalope gave me some flavor .  Yes, the oats are the old fashioned ones. I was told only to eat those.  WHEN will I have to get rid of mozerella?  I thought that as long as I got the ratios, I could eat and  manipulate the foods?

Bruschetta is a low carb (crushed seasoned tomato) additive to add flavor to foods, italian...here is link
http://www.synergydiet.com/walfarbrus12.html

I used it when I was on Atkins and liked it.  I use one that is 5 carbs and has 1 fat but 0 protein.   

I don't use any salt in my foods and only use Mrs. Dash and sometimes Butter Buds, Cayenne Pepper or other non-salt flavorings/spices.

Thanx for your tweak


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok definately get rid of the cantelope.  The oats, I was curious and wanted to make sure you had the right ones.

Don't worry about the mozzarella yet, just so you know though that when fat loss slows down that will be the first thing to get rid of.

It looks like that Bruschetta is fine for now as well, just don't go overboard.  

Any seasonings you add to your food should never add more than 5 cals onto your meals totals - DP and w8's Rule of Thumb!  I use all sorts of seasonings and as long as your drinking enough water (5-6L a day) then don't worry about the sodium.

Again, try to get more real food and less shakes.  K?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

K will do!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> 
> 
> LIFTING:
> ...




How come you don't train chest or shoulders?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

I do, on arms day I do supersets.  Tri/Bis & Pecs/Deltoid flyes
and DB chest press.  I have to tweak this as well once I get diet set.  I need to make it as efficient as possible for three days.

Back day I do lats, mid back, lower back w/ lat pulldowns, seated hammer  puls.http://gypsy.cad.gatech.edu/courses/me4041/2001/fall/group15/ , and seated cable rows (wide and close grips)

Leg day covers Hams, Glutes, Quads

I usually add a day (like today) I did inner and outer thighs and calves, along with my swimming 7 laps today.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

I really screwed up diet....Saturday...

Should i still post it??  I had simple carbs (wheat bread, french toast) and 2 candy foods (bag skittles and cherry licorice nibs)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> I really screwed up diet....Saturday...
> 
> Should i still post it??  I had simple carbs (wheat bread, french toast) and 2 candy foods (bag skittles and cherry licorice nibs)




Yes please...we need to know in order to make adjustments


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> I do, on arms day I do supersets.  Tri/Bis & Pecs/Deltoid flyes
> and DB chest press.  I have to tweak this as well once I get diet set.  I need to make it as efficient as possible for three days.
> 
> ...




This may help  3 day split


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/15/2003: Saturday - Cal: 2235

1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 egg (whole) 
(0 g carbs, 6g protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (added to egg and oatmeal)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
3 TBS Whipping Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 15g Fat, 140 calories)

=42 Protein, 26g Carbs, 27g Fat/Calories: 631
water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:30am:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
2 Slices Wheat Bread (french Toast) 
(25g carbs, 2g Fat, 135 calories)
1/4 cup Mrs. Buttewroth Syrup
(59 g carbs, 0g protein, 1 Fat 228 calories)

=27g Protein, 84 Carbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #3 /3:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 oz. Smoked Salmon 
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 1 Fat, 97 calories) 
2 Slices Wheat Bread (sandwich) 
(25g carbs, 2g Fat, 135 calories)
1/4 raw spinach leaves (baby)
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 2 calories)
1/4 cup (approx) Slices sweet pepper raw
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 10 calories)
 1 slice reg. mozerella cheese (boiled) 
(1 g carbs, 8g protein, 5g Fat, 80 calories)

=31g Protein , 28g Carbs, 8 Fat/Calories: 324


WORKOUT: NONE REST DAY

Meal #4 /6:30p:
1 Slice pizza (mushroom & cheese)
(21 carbs, 13 protein, 5 Fat, 184 calories)

=13g Protein , 21g Carbs, 5 Fat/Calories: 184


Meal #5 / 7:30p:

1 small apple 
(16g carbs, 0 Protein, 0 Fat, 64 calories)
1 slice cheddar cheese
(1g carbs, 5g protein, 7 Fat, 86 calories)

=5g Protein, 17 Carbs, 7g Fat/Calories: 154


Meal #6 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

No Food/Only candy (movies with kids)
1 small bag Skittles  
(52g carbs, 0g protein, 2 Fat, 231 calories)
½ cup (approx.) Licorice Nibs  
(85g carbs, 0g protein, 0 Fat, 334 calories)

=0g Protein, 137 Carbs, 2g Fat/Calories: 554

water 32oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =49 Protein, 313 Carbs, 61g Fat - Calories: 2235 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 200 mg. 
***********************

This day was totally screwed....and I don't understand why I was craving so much sweets  ????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Sometimes...ya just crave sweets...and ya gotta be strong...I should know 

Thank you... ...but don't do that again  That should take you far for cheats...back to a good diet tomorrow?


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok so you had a very bad day, most important part is to pick yourself back up and resume Clean eatting again 

Tip for the movies: If you can't pre pack a meal, grab some peanuts and a protein shake instead


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 17, 2003)

I know (hanging my head) I gave in to it.  My kids were passing them in front of me, I could have resisted....

I went to the club next day & did few extra laps in pool and extra supersets of bi's/tri's and inner and outer thighs....

I am back on track....how far will this set me back now???


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 17, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/16/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1971

1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs, 3g protein, 5g Fat, 16 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (added to egg and oatmeal)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=37 Protein, 24g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 461

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/tsp. Salsa 
(0 carbs, 22 protein, 10 Fat, 186 calories) 
1 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 8 protein, 6 Fat, 80 calories)
½ cup fiber one cereal (w/water) 
(24g carb, 3, Protein, 1g Fat, 60 calories)

=33g Protein , 24g Carbs, 17 Fat/Calories: 326

WORKOUT 2:30pm-4pm: 
Machine - Inner Thighs (16@50lbs,12@55lbs, 10@55lbs.)
Machine - Outer Thighs (16@60lbs,12@65lbs, 10@65lbs.)
Calves Machine (16@10lbs,12@20lbs, 10@20lbs.)
Superset:
Bicep/Hammer Curls: (16@15lbs,12@15lbs, 10@15lbs., 8@10lbs.)
Tricep/Cable Pull-downs: (16@40lbs,12@40lbs, 10@50lbs., 8@40lbs.)
Swimming - 7 laps (legs only backstroke) 30 min. total/(reg.swimming too)

water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories) mentor
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
2 tsp. Creatine/Glutamine/Taurine

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 28 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=28g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 282


Meal #6 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/tsp.Chi-Chi Salsa & cayenne pepper 
(0 carbs, 22 protein, 10 Fat, 186 calories) 
1 cup baby spinach leaves
(1 carbs, 1g protein, 0 Fat, 10 calories)
1 tsp. Ranch Dressing (lite)
(5g carb, 0, Protein, 0g Fat, 20calories)

= 23g Protein, 6 Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 216

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =191 Protein, 69 Carbs, 84g Fat - Calories: 1971 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 200 mg. 
***********************

Thanx guyz!


----------



## Britney (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> 
> I am back on track....how far will this set me back now???



As long as you STAY on track, you should be ok. It will probably cost you a few more days of stabilization before your next tweak

Also, I see you have fiber one........with water If you like cottage cheese, mix them together for a yummy combo


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Is anyone helping you w/ your routine?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 18, 2003)

You know, I am actually used to certain foods since I tried Atkins so the Fiber One and water doesn't bother me . 

Meats I just cannot have plain.  I always have to add cayenne pepper, bruschetta or salsa to help me choke it down.

No, no one has helped me with routine on here - I have been on my own pretty much other than a few sessions with a trainer to get me started. I was guessing at the Y, now I am more into the free weights and focused on the gym (where the guys workout) I just try to go there when it is empty.  

I only just started diet on here.   Also, I had question, how long do I have to stay on this diet before I start a cut?  I know I have to even out metabolization, and I know my body composition is changing for the better (by way clothes fit but getting smaller) but my waist is getting tighter.... 

I will know for sure this Thursday what is going on when I do the caliper test in the a.m. hopefully it will be good...


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 18, 2003)




----------



## Bladezz (Mar 18, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/17/2003: Monday - Cal: 1998

1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (added to egg and oatmeal)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 cup strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 135 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 443

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/tsp. Salsa 
(0 carbs, 22 protein, 10 Fat, 186 calories) 
1 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 8 protein, 6 Fat, 80 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)

=31g Protein , 5g Carbs, 16 Fat/Calories: 283

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
½  of  a  5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/tsp. Salsa 
(0 carbs, 11 protein, 5 Fat, 93 calories) 
3 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs, 10g protein, 0g Fat, 49 calories)
2 whole eggs (medium)
(0 carbs, 12g protein, 10 Fat, 136 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)

=34g Protein , 5g Carbs, 15 Fat/Calories: 295

WORKOUT: 30 Minutes HIIT/9500 Life Machine/Level 11: 368 Calories

Meal #5 /6:30p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 28 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 120 calories)
1/2 cup mixed berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=28g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 282

Meal #6 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 slices (6 oz.) Deli Roast Beef 
(5 carbs, 24 protein, 3 Fat, 151 calories) 
1 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 8 protein, 6 Fat, 80 calories)
1/2 cup green olives (stuffed pimento)
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 8 Fat, 76 calories)

= 33g Protein, 6 Carbs, 17 Fat/Calories: 307

water 32oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =195 Protein, 55 Carbs, 93g Fat - Calories: 1998 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************

Is it bad to eat this late at night, or should practice not to eat anything after 7p??? 
Am I eating too much? I feel like I am??


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 18, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/18/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1773 
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:00am: 
1 slices (2 oz.) Deli Roast Beef 
(2 carbs, 8 protein, 1 Fat, 50 calories) 
1/2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 14 protein, 1 Fat, 70 calories)
1 slice Cheddar Cheese (block-natural)
(1 g carbs, 5g protein, 7 Fat, 86 calories)

=27g Protein, 3g Carbs, 9g Fat/Calories: 206

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /10:00am:
3 oz. Smoked Salmon
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 4 Fat, 100 calories)
3 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs, 10g protein, 0g Fat, 49 calories)
1 whole eggs (medium)
(0 carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)
1/8 teasp. Cayenne Pepper
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 0 calories)

=32g Protein, 5 Carbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 234


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

 5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/cayenne pepper 
(0 carbs, 22 protein, 10 Fat, 186 calories) 
1/2 slice part-skim mozerella cheese (not low-fat)
(0 carbs, 4 protein, 3 Fat, 40 calories)
1/2 cup brown rice 
(22 carbs, 2 protein, 107 calories)
1/4 cup sweet red pepper slices 
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 10 calories)
1 small apple 
(16 carbs, 0 protein, 63 calories)
1 TBLSP. Ranch Dressing (not fat-free)
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 60 calories)

=28g Protein , 42g Carbs, 19 Fat/Calories: 466

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
3 oz. Smoked Salmon 
(0 carbs, 16 protein, 4 Fat, 100 calories) 
1/2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 14 protein, 1 Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup strawberries (frozen)
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
1 TBLSP. Ranch Dressing (not fat-free)
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 60 calories)

=30g Protein , 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 252

WORKOUT 5:30pm: 
Chest & Back (Lats/Traps)
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 slices (6 oz.) Deli Roast Beef 
(5 carbs, 24 protein, 3 Fat, 151 calories) 
1/2 cup green olives (stuffed pimento) (8-10 olives)
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 8 Fat, 76 calories)

= 33g Protein, 6 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 227

 Meal #6 /9:30p:    Frozen Sorbet
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =185 Protein, 68 Carbs, 80g Fat - Calories: 1773 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 19, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/19/2003: Wednesday - Cal:  1919
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
2 slices (2 oz.) Deli Roast Beef 
(4 carbs, 16 protein, 2 Fat, 100 calories) 
1 slice Cheddar Cheese (block-natural)
(1 g carbs, 5g protein, 7 Fat, 86 calories)
Fiber One Cereal (1/2 cup dry /pre-measured)
(24g carbs, 3g protein, 1 Fat, 60 calories)
1/4 cup Hal & Half (cereal)
(3g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)

=26g Protein, 32g Carbs, 17g Fat/Calories: 326

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
5 oz. Smoked Salmon
(0 carbs, 26 protein, 6 Fat, 166 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)
1 TBLSP.  Reg.Ranch Dressing
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 60 calories)
1/8 teasp. Cayenne Pepper
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 0 calories)

=27g Protein, 7 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 243


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1/2 of 5.3 oz. Ground Turkey Patty (plain) w/cayenne pepper 
(0 carbs, 11 protein, 5 Fat, 93 calories) 
1 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 8 protein, 6 Fat, 80 calories)
2/3 Scoop/Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (w/water) 
(1 carbs, 18 protein, 0 Fat, 94 calories)
1/2 cup strawberries (frozen)
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
1 cup seedless grapes (white)
(28g carbs, 0g protein, 0 Fat, 114 calories)

=37g Protein , 34g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 399

water 32oz.



Meal #4 /4:30p:
1 Slices Wheat Bread
(12 carbs, 3 protein, 1 Fat, 68 calories)
1 Slice Beef (deli) 
(2g carbs, 8 protein, 1g Fat, 50 calories)
1 Slice cheddar cheese
(1 g carbs, 5g protein, 7 Fat, 86 calories)
1 Serving Trader Joe???s Protein (out of Optimum)
(12 g carbs, 16g protein, 1 Fat, 120 calories)

=32g Protein , 27g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 324

WORKOUT:  6:30pm:   LEGS  (QUADS/HAMS/GLUTES)
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4oz. Chicken Breast boneless (raw)/steamed w/cayenne pepper
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 3 Fat, 119 calories) 
3 egg white (boiled) 
(0 g carbs, 10g protein, 0g Fat, 49 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)

= 31g Protein, 0g Carbs, 15 Fat/Calories: 269

Meal #6 /9:30p: Frozen Sorbet
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen berries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 6 Fat/Calories: 60
******************************************
TOTALS: =188 Protein, 115 Carbs, 83g Fat - Calories: 1919 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 21, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/20/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1634
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup cream of wheat cereal (cooked)
(7g carbs, 1g protein, 33 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)
3 egg white (boiled) 
(1 g carbs, 10g protein, 0g Fat, 49 calories)


=16g Protein, 13g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 282 
(oops-screwed up ratios 

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
5 oz. Chicken Breast (cooked plain-steamed- raw weight)
(0 carbs, 26 protein, 4 Fat, 148 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)
1 med. Orange
(15 carbs, 0 protein, 1 Fat, 62 calories)
1 TBLSP. Reg.Ranch Dressing
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 60 calories)
1/2 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 4 protein, 3 Fat, 40 calories)
1/8 teasp. Cayenne Pepper
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 0 calories)

=31g Protein, 22g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 327


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

5 oz. Chicken Breast (cooked plain-steamed- raw weight)
(0 carbs, 26 protein, 4 Fat, 148 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(5 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 17 calories)
1 med. Orange
(15 carbs, 0 protein, 1 Fat, 62 calories)
1 TBLSP. Reg.Ranch Dressing
(2 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 60 calories)
1/2 slice part-skim mozerella cheese
(0 carbs, 4 protein, 3 Fat, 40 calories)
1/8 teasp. Cayenne Pepper
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 0 calories)

=31g Protein, 22g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 327


water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex (w/water)
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 14g Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup Fiber One 
(24g carbs, 2g Protein, 0 Fat, 62 calories)

=29g Protein, 24g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 332

WORKOUT: 7:00pm: LEGS (QUADS/HAMS/GLUTES/CALVES- "owwwiee")
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 0 Fat, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)

= 35g Protein, 0g Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 276

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =142 Protein, 81 Carbs, 77g Fat - Calories: 1634 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 21, 2003)

WORKOUT SCHEDULE - LEGS:  Thursday  03/20/03:

w/1-2 min.rests...

Machine-Outer Thighs (20@50lbs,16@55lbs,10@60lbs,10@55lbs)
Machine-Inner Thighs (20@50lbs,16@50lbs,10@55lbs,10@55lbs)
Machine-Calves       (20@20lbs,16@20lbs,10@20lbs,10@40lbs)

Machine- Leg Press  (20@95lbs,16@95lbs,10@135lbs,12@95lbs)
Machine- Seated Ham (20@60lbs,16@60lbs,10@70lbs,12@70lbs)
Machine- Reverse Ham(20@30lbs,16@40lbs,10@45lbs,10@30lbs)

45 Degree Leg Press (20@100lbs,16@100lbs,12@100lbs,10@100lb)

*Sing.Leg"Deeep"Squats-NW (20reps,12reps,10reps,10reps)Right
*Sing.Leg"Deeep"Squats-NW (20reps,12reps,10reps,10reps)Left
*NW=No weights
*Note: Standing w/hands on bar /Smith Machine.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 21, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/21/2003: Friday - Cal: 2014 
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)

=37g Protein, 27g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 326

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 oz. Tuna (water packed) w/cayenne pepper
(0 carbs, 21 protein, 1 Fat, 97 calories) 
1/2 slice chedder cheese (block-natural)
(1 carbs, 3 protein, 3 Fat, 43 calories)
1 whole egg (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)
1/2 TBLSP. Mayonnaise (real-stuff)
(0g carbs, 0g protein, 5 Fat, 49 calories)
2 Slices Wheat Bread
(25g carbs, 5g protein, 2 Fat, 135 calories)

=35g Protein , 27g Carbs, 16g Fat/Calories: 392

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1 Slice Wheat Bread
(12 carbs, 3 protein, 1 Fat, 68 calories)
4 Slices Turkey breast (deli-not processed) 
(2g carbs, 26 protein, 0g Fat, 125 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise (real stuff) 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=29g Protein , 14g Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 302

WORKOUT:  NONE REST/DAY
water 32oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

5oz. Mackeral
(1 carbs, 32 protein, 20 Fat, 315 calories) 
1 cup baby spinach leaves
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories) 
1oz. Lemon Juice (bottled)
(2 carbs, 0g protein, 20 Fat, 6 calories) 

=33g Protein, 4g Carbs, 20g Fat/Calories: 328

Meal #6 /10:30p: 
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 0 Fat, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =204 Protein, 82 Carbs, 95g Fat - Calories: 2014 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 24, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/22/2003: Saturday - Cal: 2056 
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)

=37g Protein, 27g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 326

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1.2 slice Veggie (thin crust) Pizza
(25 carbs, 9 protein, 4 Fat, 169 calories) 
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=9g Protein , 25g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 229

WORKOUT:   Bi???s/Tri???s/Front Delts/Rear Delts/Shoulders
water 32oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:
4 oz. (raw weight)  Ground Turkey Burger -plain 
(0g carbs, 16 Protein, 8g Fat, 140 calories)
1 cup baby spinach leaves
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories) 
1 TBS Italian Dressing -oil
(0g carbs, 1 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=18g Protein , 1g Carbs, 15 Fat/Calories: 216


Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

6oz. (raw weight) Ground Turkey Burger
(0 carbs, 24 protein, 12 Fat, 210 calories) 
1 cup baby spinach leaves
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories) 
3 egg whites (boiled)
(1 carbs, 10g protein, 0 Fat, 49 calories) 

=35g Protein, 2g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 266

3ea. 12oz/MGD Lite Beer???s 
=3g Protein, 40g Carbs, 0g Fat/Calories: 443

Meal #6 /10:30p: 
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 0 Fat, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

water 32oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =172 Protein, 105 Carbs, 85g Fat - Calories: 2056 (Baaad DAY   ???.. 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************

Weekends are my downfall..... 

**************************************
WORKOUT: Bi's/Tri's/Delts - 03/22/2003

Supersets: (1:min rest between sets)
Bi's Tri's:
Seated Hammers: 20/12lb.,16/12lb.,16/15lb.,16/12lb.
Cable Tricep Pulls: 20/30lb.,16/30lb,12/40lb.,12/30lb.

Standing Bicep curls: 20/12lb.,12/12lb.,12/15lb.

Delts/Shoulders: (1:min rest between sets)
DB Front Lat./Raise: 12/12lb.,12/12lb.,12/12lb. 
DB Rear Delts/Raise: 12/12lb.,12/12lb.,12/12lb. 
Arnold Press: 20/12lb,12/12lb.,12/15lb.,12/25lb.


***Added this xtra chest day/needs more work 
Chest: (2:min rest between sets)
Outer-Upper chest (thumbs in/chin height/concentrated pulls)
Forward Cable Crossover Pulls: 16/30lb,12/30lb.,8/30lb.,8/30lb.
Middle chest(thumbs in/chest height/concentrated pulls)
Forward Cable Crossover Pulls: 16/30lb,12/30lb.,8/30lb.,8/30lb.
Lower chest (thumbs in/lower chest height/concentrated pulls)
Forward Cable Crossover Pulls: 16/30lb,12/30lb.,8/30lb.,8/30lb.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 24, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/23/2003: Sunday - Cal:  1722
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /9:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)

=37g Protein, 27g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 326


Meal #2 /12:00pm:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288


WORKOUT:  CHEST/BACK   &   Cardio 20 min.(SEE BELOW)
water 32oz.

Meal #3 /2:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. (cooked) Turkey Burger
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 16 Fat, 294 calories) 
2 slices Wheat Bread
(25 carbs, 5 protein, 2 Fat, 135 calories) 

=39g Protein , 25g Carbs, 18g Fat/Calories: 429

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:
5 oz. (baked)  Mackerel ??? Mrs. Dash & Red Bell Pepper
(1g carbs, 32 Protein, 20g Fat, 315 calories)
1 cup baby spinach leaves
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories) 
1 TBS Italian Dressing -oil
(0g carbs, 1 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=34g Protein , 2g Carbs, 27 Fat/Calories: 391

water 32oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

 1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One cereal
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 0 Fat, 12 calories)

=36 Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =181 Protein, 64 Carbs, 92g Fat - Calories: 1722 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
***********************



**************************************
WORKOUT: CHEST/BACK - 03/23/2003  

(1:min rest between sets)
Lat Pulldowns: 20/40lb,16/50lb,12/60lbs,8/70lbs. 

(1:min rest between sets/rows pulled to lower chest)
Seated Cable Rows: 16/40lb,12/50lb,12/60lbs,5/70lbs.(dropset last 5 to 60lb.)

Superset:
(1:min rest between sets)
DB Chest Press: 20/12lb,16/15lb,12/15lb,12/25lb.
Forward Cable Crossover Pulls: 16/30lb,12/30lb.,8/30lb.,8/30lb.
Upper-outer chest (thumbs in/chin height/concentrated pulls to front)

Pec Deck/FLYES (seat set 7-pin1 1st set pin 3 all others)
16/45lbs, 12/45lbs, 10/60lbs, 10/60lbs.

Regular Cardio: 
20min./200 calories Burned/Lifecycle 9500


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 25, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/24/2003: Monday - Cal: 1596

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(0 carbs, 27 protein, 140 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
1/4 cup Half & Half 
(2g carbs, 2g protein, 7 Fat, 80 calories)

=37g Protein, 27g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 326


Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/4 Fiber One sprinkled
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

water 32oz.

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4 oz. (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(0 carbs, 29 protein, 4 Fat, 163 calories) 
8oz. container yogurt (lite)
(17 carbs, 9 protein, 0 Fat,  98 calories) 
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1/4 Fiber One sprinkled in yogurt
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=39g Protein , 22g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 343

WORKOUT: NONE - REST DAY
water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:00p:
1 cup pasta 
(39g carbs, 7 Protein, 1g Fat, 196 calories)
1 Tbl. Country Crock spread
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 9 Fat, 77 calories) 

=7g Protein , 39g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 273

water 32oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 101 calories)

=35 Protein, 0 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 276

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =153 Protein, 93 Carbs, 68g Fat - Calories: 1596 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 26, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/25/2003: Tuesday - Cal:  1959

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:30am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=35g Protein, 26g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 360


Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup Strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298

water 32oz.

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3.5 oz. (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(0 carbs, 26 protein, 4 Fat, 143 calories) 
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 Tbls. Italian Dressing - Oil
(1 g carbs, 0g protein, 7 Fat, 69 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)

=31g Protein , 4g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 269

WORKOUT: NONE - REST DAY
water 32oz.


Meal #4 /4:30p:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup Strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


water 32oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3/4 cup Shredded Skirt Steak (corn tortilla Fahitas)
(0 carbs, 30 protein, 8 Fat  201 calories)
1/4 cup sauteed Greeen & Red Pepper slices (water) 
(4g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 16 calories)
1 Tbls.  Sour Cream 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
2 ea. Small Corn Tortilla???s 
(30g carbs, 1 Protein, 3g Fat, 80 calories)

=32 Protein, 35 Carbs, 16 Fat/Calories: 346

Meal #6 /9:30p:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/2 cup Strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)

=35g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 298


*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat ea.=9grams/90cal.) 
(0g carb, 9g Fat, 90calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 90
******************************************
TOTALS: =199 Protein, 80 Carbs, 85g Fat - Calories: 1959 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
******************


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
> Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
> Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
> Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
> ...



Let's see a few days of hitting this target, maybe though the weekend...and then Jodi will give you your first program tweak?  

We try to change things up every 3-5 weeks on purpose. 


DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 26, 2003)

Kewl, I was getting bored all by myself here 

Thanx!

P.S.  I take CLA which is 3g Fat per tablet and 30 calories/3x day. Should I add that to each meal to supplement with the required fat intake or "in addition" to the Flax (like I've been doing).  

It bring's my Fat count for the day higher....I did not realize this, good or bad thing? 


???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Check your label...I've never seen a 3 gram CLA..are you sure it doesn't say 3 capsules contain? 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, the brand I have is "Source Naturals" softgels.   Are 30 calories per serving size of 3 Softgels.............ohhhhhhhhhhhh YOU'RE RIGHT!!! lol


3 grams for the whole three, so my calories are all mucked up@!
Crap......oh well, I'll make changes tomorrow on diet.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 27, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/26/2003: Wednesday - Cal: 1636

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:30am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 10g Fat, 84 calories)
1 TBLsp. Heavy Whipping Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 47 calories)

=35g Protein, 26g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 407


Meal #2 /10:30am:
1.25 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 175 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 12g Fat, 101 calories)
1/4 cup Fiber One
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=36g Protein, 5 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 288

water 32oz.

Meal #3 /1:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

4.5 oz. (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(1 carbs, 30 protein, 5 Fat, 184 calories) 
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1/2 Tbls. Italian Dressing - Oil
(1 g carbs, 0g protein, 4 Fat, 34 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)

=35g Protein , 6g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 275


Meal #4 /4:00p:
4.5 oz. (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(1 carbs, 30 protein, 5 Fat, 184 calories) 
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1/2 Tbls. Italian Dressing - Oil
(1 g carbs, 0g protein, 4 Fat, 34 calories)

=34g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 258


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1/2 cup Shrimp (boiled ???plain)
(2 carbs, 19 protein, 2 Fat 100 calories)
2 tsp. Creatine/Glutamine/Taurine 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 20 calories)

=19 Protein, 7 Carbs, 2 Fat/Calories: 120

WORKOUT - 7:30p :   LEGS / ABS
water 32oz.

Meal #6 /9:30p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/8 cup Fiber One
(5 g carbs, 1g protein, 12 calories)

=34g Protein, 7 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 258
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =193 Protein, 53 Carbs, 61g Fat - Calories: 1636 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
******************


WORKOUT: LEGS / ABS     03/26/2003 
Week 2 (change routine week4or5)

w/1:min.rests...1st set/warmup
Machine-Outer Thighs   20/40lbs,12/50lbs,12/55lbs,12/60lbs)
Machine-Inner Thighs   20/40lbs,12/50lbs,12/60lbs,12/55lbs)
Machine-Calves         16/20lbs,12/20lbs,12/20lbs

Machine- Leg Press     16/75lb,12/95lb,12/115lb
Machine- Seated Ham    16/50lb,12/65lb,12/65lb
Machine- Reverse Ham   16/30lb,12/45lb,12/60lb

Seated Leg Press/deep  16/120lb,12/140lb,12/160lb        
45 Degree Leg Press    12/90lb,8/100lb,12/90lb

Single Leg Squats-NW   10reps,8reps,8reps/Right
Single Leg Squats-NW   10reps,8reps,8reps/Left
*NW=No weights


ABS:  Seated TUCKS/CRUNCHES
REST 1:min betw.reps
16REPS,15REPS,15REPS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let's see a few days of hitting this target, maybe though the weekend...and then Jodi will give you your first program tweak?
> 
> We try to change things up every 3-5 weeks on purpose.
> ...



Just wanted to correct your Read Only  Journal entry..."Jodi" is your mentor, trust her! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

> Creatine "holy ba-jezuz" are you serious?? I thought 2-3lbs. at most! I am not worried, next week will tell - plus DP is changing my ratios and calories (1768/day). I am getting more solid, I feel it
> Anyway! Hi Jodi! I was just going over your logs...I had a few questions on my workouts (what is "BB SLDL" on your post from 3/23). Where can I go to find out if I am overtraining or undertraining? Maybe go over my routines w/someone?
> Should I stop the creatine? It is a Creatine/Glutamine/Taurine blend...shoudl I just get plain glutamine then?
> My arms "reallY" get puuuumpped up to "1" when I use it, kind of an addiction
> ...



I don't see anything wrong with using the creatine unless your obsessed about retaining water, its up to you.  I personally never use it.  Right now its a preference but as summer closes in you may want to stop so you lose the water weight.  Like I said its up to you. 
BB SLDS = Barbell Straight Leg DeadLift


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok DP...I go to Jodi's logs all the time anyway 

Hmmm, I guess then I should get the Glutamine powder instead...thanx Jodi


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 29, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/27/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1912

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /7:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(24g carbs, 7g protein, 146 calories)
.40 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 22 protein, 1 Fat,  104 calories)
1 cup real coffee (12 oz) w/splenda 
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 0g Fat, 40 calories)
Half & Half 
(5g carbs, 3g protein, 13 Fat, 132 calories)

=33g Protein, 32g Carbs, 17g Fat/Calories: 422

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /10:00am:
3 pieces Sushi w/seaweed wrap, veg. & salmon
(22 carbs, 4 protein, 0 Fat 108 calories)
4 Egg whites (boiled) 
(1g carbs, 14 Protein, 0g Fat, 66 calories)
1 Egg whole (boiled)
(0 g carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)
1/3 cup Steak
(0g carbs, 12 Protein, 3g Fat, 80 calories)

=36g Protein, 23 Carbs, 18 Fat/Calories: 382


Meal #3 /1:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1/3 cup Steak
(0g carbs, 12 Protein, 3g Fat, 80 calories)
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 Tblsp. Sour Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 5 Fat, 49 calories)
1/2 cup Strawberries
(5 g carbs, 0g protein, 22 calories)
.40 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 22 protein, 1 Fat,  104 calories)

=39g Protein , 8g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 295


Meal #4 /4:00p:
1/3 cup Steak
(0g carbs, 12 Protein, 3g Fat, 80 calories)
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 Tblsp. Sour Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 5 Fat, 49 calories)
1 Egg whites (boiled) 
(0g carbs, 3 Protein, 0g Fat, 16 calories)
.30 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 17 protein, 1 Fat,  78 calories)

=37g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 263


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3 oz. (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(0 carbs, 22 protein, 3 Fat, 123 calories) 
2 Egg whole (boiled)
(0 g carbs, 11g protein, 9 Fat, 136 calories)

=33 Protein, 0 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 259

WORKOUT: NONE - GAVE BLOOD 
water 32oz.

Meal #6 /8:00p: 
1 cup small pretzels
(36 carbs, 4 protein,2 Fat, 171 calories)
1 Slice Banana Nut Bread (homemade) 
(22g carbs, 4 Protein, 8g Fat, 90 calories)

=8g Protein, 58 Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 261
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =186 Protein, 123 Carbs, 82g Fat - Calories: 1912 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 29, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/28/2003: Friday - Cal: 1708

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
.4 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(22g carbs, 5g protein, 2 Fat, 124 calories)
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 30 protein, 1 Fat,  143 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=35g Protein, 24g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 351

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /10:30am:
3/4 cup Chicken Breast (steamed)
(0 carbs, 31 protein, 4 Fat 175 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=31g Protein, 0 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 235


Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

1/2 cup Steak (lean)
(0g carbs, 20 Protein, 5g Fat, 134 calories)
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 Tblsp. Sour Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 5 Fat, 49 calories)
1/2 cup frozen green beans (nuked)
(4 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat/ 17 calories)

=26g Protein , 5g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 240


Meal #4 /4:00p:
3/4 cup (steamed) chicken breast/plain
(0 carbs, 31 protein, 4 Fat, 175 calories) 
1/2 Slice Mozerella Cheese
(0 g carbs, 4g protein, 2 Fat, 40 calories)
1 Tblsp. Sour Cream
(1 g carbs, 1g protein, 5 Fat, 49 calories)
2 slices wheat bread 
(12g carbs, 2 Protein, 1g Fat, 68 calories)

=38g Protein, 13 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 332


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual)

3/4 cup (steamed) chicken breast/plain- w/cayenne pepper
(0 carbs, 31 protein, 4 Fat, 175 calories) 
2 Tblsp. Sour Cream
(2 g carbs, 1g protein, 10 Fat, 99 calories)

=32 Protein, 2 Carbs, 14 Fat/Calories: 274

WORKOUT: NONE - OFF 
water 32oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =195 Protein, 46 Carbs, 82g Fat - Calories: 1708 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
3-Multi Vitamins
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
1 Zinc 50 mg. 
******************


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> Half & Half
> 3 pieces Sushi w/seaweed wrap, veg. & salmon
> 1 Tblsp. Sour Cream
> ...



You do realize that these are all


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 29, 2003)

SO........ I shouldn't think that I can replace the flax oil with something else equal in fat.....

ok  

P.S.  I gave blood and I really couldn't help it, was down in energy bad.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Sorry - but nothing can replace Flax, I know it sucks.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 29, 2003)

Will do!  Thanx Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh and Pretzels and Banana bread - Those are worse than the Sour Cream.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, believe me, I know it was bad.  I totally stay away from foods like that, it doesn't bother me anymore (cookies, cakes, sweets -other than that one incident at the movies!).

But I just had no energy when I got home....passed out right after - I was soo tired.

I will be more diligent and strong...  

P.S.  Am I allowed ANY cheat days???


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/29/2003: Saturday - Cal:  1584

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
.4 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(22g carbs, 5g protein, 2 Fat, 124 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=33g Protein, 24g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 314

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1 Medium Pancake (3-1/2??? Diameter)
(7 carbs, 1 protein,1 Fat, 39 calories)
½ TBLsp. Buttered Syrup 
(7g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
6 Egg Whites
(2 g carbs, 21g protein, 0 Fat, 99 calories)
1/2 Slice shredded Cheddar Cheese (real-block)
(1 g carbs, 3g protein, 3 Fat, 43 calories)
07 Fl. Oz.  Heavy Cream (cooking eggs)
(1 g carbs, 0g protein, 8 Fat, 72 calories)

=25g Protein, 18 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 281

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 Cup Chicken Gumbo Soup
(8g carbs, 3 Protein, 1g Fat, 56 calories)
4 oz. Chicken Breast (steamed)
(0 g carbs, 29g protein, 4 Fat, 163 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=31g Protein , 8g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 279

WORKOUT:   NONE - OFF

Meal #4 /4:00p:
1 cup spinach (for salad, ingredients included below)
(1g carbs, 1g protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories)
3 oz. Chicken Breast (steamed)
(0 g carbs, 22g protein, 3 Fat, 123 calories) 
1/2 Slice shredded Cheddar Cheese (real-block)
(1 g carbs, 3g protein, 3 Fat, 43 calories)
1 Tblsp. Italian Dressing
(1 g carbs, 0g protein, 7 Fat, 69 calories)
1 Med. Egg Boiled
(0 g carbs,  6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)

=32g Protein, 3g Carbs, 17g Fat/Calories: 310

water 32oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 Cup Chicken Gumbo Soup
(8g carbs, 3 Protein, 1g Fat, 56 calories)
1 Egg whole (boiled)
(0 g carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)

=9g Protein , 8g Carbs, 6g Fat/Calories: 124


Meal #6 /10:00p: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =163 Protein, 63 Carbs, 71g Fat - Calories: 1584 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/30/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1750

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
.4 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(22g carbs, 5g protein, 2 Fat, 124 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=33g Protein, 24g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 314

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Fish (steamed)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 5g Fat, 180 calories)
1/2 Slice shredded Cheddar Cheese (real-block)
(1 g carbs, 3g protein, 3 Fat, 43 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein , 1g Carbs, 15g Fat/Calories: 283

WORKOUT: 2:30 - 4:00 p.m. - ARMS/DELT???S (xtra Chest-see below)
Water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:00p:
.5 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Fish (steamed)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 5g Fat, 180 calories)
1/2 Slice shredded Cheddar Cheese (real-block)
(1 g carbs, 3g protein, 3 Fat, 43 calories)
1 Egg whole (boiled)
(0 g carbs, 6g protein, 5 Fat, 68 calories)

=34g Protein , 1g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 291

water 32oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =201 Protein, 59 Carbs, 77g Fat - Calories: 1750 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************

WORKOUT SCHEDULE:  03/30/2003
******************
Workout: ARMS/DELTS (xtraChest) 


Superset Bi's/Tri's (1:min rest between sets)

Seated Hammer Curls:16/12lb,12/15lb,12/15lb,*(5/20lb,5/15lb)
(*Dropset 5+5)
Cable Pulldowns: 16/30lb,12/40lb,12/40lb,(8/40lb,5/30lb)
(*Dropset 8+5)

Arnold Press/30 Degree Bench: 12/20lb,12/15lb,12/15lb.

Standing Bicep Curls Db: 12/12lb,8/15lb,*(8/15lb,5/12lb)
Tricep Kickbacks Db: 12/12lb,12/12lb,8/12lb.
(*Dropset 8+5)

Delts/Shouders:
(1:min rest between sets)
Db Front Lat./Raise: 12/12lb,12/12lb,8/15lb. 
Db Side Lat./Raise: 8/12lb,8/12lb,8/12lb.
Db Rear Delt Raise: 12/12lb,12/12lb,12/12lb. 


CHEST 3/30/03: 1st Set/Warm-up
Pec Decks: 16/30lbs, 12/45lbs, 8/60lbs (Seat7/Pin 3 back) 


Cardio HIIT:  Lifecycle 9500/Level 11/20Min. 240 calories


***NOT DONE TODAY****
Chest: (1:min rest between sets) NOT DONE////
Upper-Inner Chest (thumbs in/chin height/concentrated pulls)
Forward Cable Pulls: 16/30lb,12/30lb.,8/30lb.,8/30lb.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> 
> 
> P.S.  Am I allowed ANY cheat days???



Let's start with "no", progress to NO WAY! ...and then see if there is any part of the word "NO!" that you don't understand!  


DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

oooooh, ok......


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

Well looking back at your meals the past 2 days I would say you have had plenty of cheats.  

1 Medium Pancake (3-1/2??? Diameter)
½ TBLsp. Buttered Syrup 
2 Cups Chicken Gumbo Soup
Half & Half 
3 pieces Sushi w/seaweed wrap, veg. & salmon
2 Tblsp. Sour Cream
1 cup small pretzels
1 Slice Banana Nut Bread (homemade) 

How bout trying for an entire week without 1 little cheat first.  Thats my opinion.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

I know...I know...you're right  

I was just wondering - there's so many diet tweaks,cheat meals I read on here - I wanted to know what type of diet I am on?

I know Dr. Pain said he wanted me to level out my metabolism...and it is working, what is next step "cut" or is that what I am on??

I am still learning, quite new to all of this....


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

When your meals look good and theres no cheats, your Cutting right now.  Basically meaning your caloric intake is below maintenace.  Make Sense???


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhh, I am cutting right now?  When did that start?

So, I should eat nothing more than clean foods - chicken, tuna, lean meat,  flax and green beans for week ok???

What other vegetables am I allowed?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 31, 2003)

SO the GOAL right now to is get my bodyfat down as far as it can go, correct?  So, no more cheese correct??

Should I add my extra cardio now?? Bump it up to 2-3 days HIIT??
Or leave it at 1HIIT+1Regular?

And, should I start to take Aminos now, said not to take unless on cut?


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 1, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 03/31/2003: Monday - Cal: 1572

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
.4 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(22g carbs, 5g protein, 2 Fat, 124 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=33g Protein, 24g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 314

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
4 oz. Chicken (steamed w/cayenne pepper)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=29g Protein , 0g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 223

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240


WORKOUT:   NONE - OFF

Meal #4 /4:00p:
5 oz. Fish (steamed)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 5g Fat, 180 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
2 big slices Homemade Apple Pie (Buttercrust Pie Shell)
(40g carbs, 6 Protein, 30g Fat, 600 calories)

=37g Protein , 40g Carbs, 45g Fat/Calories: 870

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
5 Egg Whites (boiled)
(2g carbs, 17 Protein, 0g Fat, 82 calories)
1 TBLsp. Real Mayonnaise
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=23g Protein , 2g Carbs, 16g Fat/Calories: 249

water 32oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =182 Protein, 30 Carbs, 77g Fat - Calories: 1572 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************

APRIL FOOL (on the pie) !!! Woohoo! 

(Actual count=31g Protein , 0g Carbs, 15g Fat/Calories: 270)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Go for ONE ENTIRE WEEK of CLEAN food before changing anything.  Do not add more cardio.  

Check out the Shopping List in the Sticky on Diet/Nutrition Forum.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 1, 2003)

IS it normal to be dizzy/light-headed.  I was just wondering if its diet or something else...? Or maybe normal for cutting diet?

Had similar exp. with Atkins....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I'm not sure why cuz you are getting in enough carbs.  Unlike Atkins where you get zero carbs.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, when I was on atkins they also "reduced" carbs down to 20g a day - after I got to a certain point I couldn't function right.  That is why I never really stayed on Atkins.

Also, I am used to carb loading (going very low for few days 50-70g and then loading up to 100-130g).  Maybe I just have to get used to this steady 70g.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 2, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/01/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1736

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Fish (steamed)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 5g Fat, 180 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)
½ cup spinach leaves 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 5 calories)

=31g Protein , 0g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 245


Meal #4 /4:00p:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246

Meal #5 /7:00p:

1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
8 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(3g carbs, 28 Protein, 0g Fat, 131 calories)
½ TBLSP.  Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
2 slices Whole Wheat Bread 
(25g carbs, 5 Protein, 2g Fat, 135 calories)

=39g Protein , 28g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 383

WORKOUT:  7:45p-9:10  BACK/CHEST/ABS  (see below)
Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
2 tsp.  Creatine/Glutamine/Taurine/Inulin

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246

BED 10:00 pm TIRED!
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =203 Protein, 63 Carbs, 71g Fat - Calories: 1736 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program: 
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************

WORKOUT:
*******************
Workout: CHEST/BACK/ABS - 04/01/2003 

UPPER BACK: (1:min rest between sets-1st set warmup):
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns to Chest: 
16/40lb,16/50lb,12/60lbs,12/70lbs. 

MIDDLE/LOWER BACK:
(1:min rest/rows pulled to lower chest/concentrated)
Seated Cable Rows: 16/40lb,12/50lb,8/70lb,(4/70lbs.4/60lb)
*last set -drop set

CHEST: Supersets (2:min rest between sets)
Db Chest Press: 15/15lb,12/15lb,12/20lb
Pec Deck/Flyes:
12/45lbs, 8/60lbs,(6/60lbs+5/45lbs)

LATS/TRI???S:
Machine-Wide Grip Pullups/Chins: Lats (upstairs)
12/100lbs, 12/100lbs, 12/100lbs
Machine-Tricep Dips/Grip:
16/90lbs, 12/80lbs, 8/80lbs

ABS:
Machine Abs: 16/40lbs, 12/50lbs, 8/60lbs.

Regular Cardio: 
Cardio HIIT: Lifecycle 9500/Level 11/20 min./222 Calories


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 2, 2003)

No cardio added....sticking with 1-2 days cardio, starting today.

Thanx Jodi


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 3, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/02/2003: WEDNESDAY - Cal: 1467

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Fish (steamed)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 5g Fat, 180 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)
½ cup spinach leaves 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 5 calories)
.10 TSP. Cayenne pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)
1/4 cup fresh red peppers 
(2g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 9 calories)

=31g Protein , 2g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 254


Meal #4 /4:00p:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1 fresh nectarine 
(16g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 67 calories)

=34g Protein, 18 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 313

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
6 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(2g carbs, 21 Protein, 0g Fat, 99 calories)
½ TBLSP.  Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
1 slice Whole Wheat Bread 
(12g carbs, 2 Protein, 1g Fat, 68 calories)

=29g Protein , 14g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 284

WORKOUT:  NONE
Water 32 oz.
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =161 Protein, 65 Carbs, 60g Fat - Calories: 1467 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 4, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/03/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1685

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 

1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346


Meal #2 /11:00am:

5 oz. Tuna (canned-water packed)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
1 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 10 calories)
.10 TSP. Cayenne pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=37g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 273


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:

5 oz. Tuna (canned-water packed)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)
.10 TSP. Cayenne pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=36g Protein, 0g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 248

Meal #5 /7:00p:

1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
8 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(3g carbs, 28 Protein, 0g Fat, 131 calories)
½ TBLSP.  Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=34g Protein , 3g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 248

WORKOUT:  NONE
Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /9:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =207 Protein, 37 Carbs, 69g Fat - Calories: 1685 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S ??? NEED TO GET SOME, CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2003)

1 fresh nectarine 
1 slice Whole Wheat Bread 

These aren't clean eating!!!!


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 5, 2003)

I got it from the Sticky??? crap....


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 8, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/04/2003: Friday - Cal: 1661

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty 
stomach)

Meal #1 /8:30am: 

1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346


Meal #2 /10:30am:

5 oz. Tuna (canned-water packed)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
1 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 10 calories)
.10 TSP. Cayenne pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=37g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 273


Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=33g Protein, 2 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 240

water 32oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:

1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
8 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(3g carbs, 28 Protein, 0g Fat, 131 calories)
½ TBLSP. Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=34g Protein , 3g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 248

Meal #5 /7:00p:

4 oz. Pork cutlet(plain)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 13g Fat, 252 calories)
.10 TSP. Cayenne pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)
1 cup mixed steamed veggies 
(12g carbs, 3 Protein, 0g Fat, 10 calories)

=34g Protein, 12g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 262


WORKOUT: NONE
Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /9:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)
1/2 cup frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 5 Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 262
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =195 Protein, 52g Carbs, 71g Fat - Calories: 1661 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S ??? NEED TO GET SOME, CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 8, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/05/2003: Saturday - Cal:  1814
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /9:00am: 
8 EGG Whites (scrambled)
(3g carbs, 28g protein, 0 Fat, 131 calories)
1 EGG Yolk 
(0 carbs, 3 protein, 5 Fat, 61 calories)
1 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 47 calories)

=31g Protein, 3g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 239

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /12:00am:
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 47 calories)

=34g Protein, 27 Carbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 333

Meal #3 /3:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 TBLSP. Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=35g Protein , 0g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 259

WORKOUT: 4:00p-5:30p  LEGZZ/CALVES
Water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /6:00p:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1 fresh nectarine 
(16g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 67 calories)
2 tsp. Creatine/Taurine/Inulin/Glutamine
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 20 calories)

=34g Protein, 18 Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 333


Meal #5 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

4OZ. Chicken Braest (plain-steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup frozen veggies (mixed) 
(12g carbs, 3 Protein, 0g Fat, 55 calories)
1 slice chedder cheese (shredded) 
(1g carbs, 5 Protein, 7g Fat, 86 calories)

=37g Protein , 13g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 304

WATER 32OZ.

Meal #6 /10:30pm: 

1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 29g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 346
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA???s (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =205 Protein, 90 Carbs, 64g Fat - Calories: 1814 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


WORKOUT SCHEDULE:
******************
WORKOUT - Bladezz: LEGZZ - Saturday 04/05/2003

WORKOUT: LEGS / CALVES 
Week 2 (change routine week4or5)
LIFT HEAVY!
w/0:min.rests...no warmup SETS stretch at home
**************
Hip Abduction:
Machine-Outer Thighs 12/55lbs,12/60lbs,12/65lbs
Hip Adduction:
Machine-Inner Thighs 12/50lbs,12/60lbs,12/70lbs

Machine- Lying Leg Press 12/95lb,12/115lb,(6/115+6/95lb)

Machine-Calves 12/20lbs,12/40lbs,12/40lbs

Machine- Lying Ham 12/40lb,12/60lb,(6/60+4/45lb)
Machine- Seated Ham 12/65lb,12/72.5lb,12/72.5lb


Seated Leg Press/deep  12/140lb,12/140lb,12/160lb 
(deep squat press, legs together, toes over tip of plate)

45 Degree Leg Press 12/100lb,12/100lb,(4/200lb+4/100lb)
(legs  about shoulder width apart)

NOT DONE (leggzzz BURNING!!):
Single Leg Squats-NW 10reps,10reps,10reps/Right
Single Leg Squats-NW 10reps,10reps,10reps/Left
*NW=No weights


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 9, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/06/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1343
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty 
stomach)

Meal #1 /8:45am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
2 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 94 calories)

=34g Protein, 29 Carbs, 14 Fat/Calories: 380

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /12:00am:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=33g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 246


Meal #3 /3:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Italian Dressing 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=30g Protein , 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 239

WORKOUT: NONE


Meal #4 /6:00p:
1 Egg Whole (boiled)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
8 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(3g carbs, 28 Protein, 0g Fat, 131 calories)
½ TBLSP. Real Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=34g Protein , 3g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 248


Meal #5 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)

=28g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 200
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =159 Protein, 38 Carbs, 60g Fat - Calories: 1343 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 9, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/07/2003: Monday - Cal: 1675
Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 84 calories)

=34g Protein, 29 Carbs, 14 Fat/Calories: 370

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Tuna (water packed-drained)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=37g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 270

WORKOUT: NONE

Meal #4 /4:30p:
4oz. Pork Cutlet (lean-fire w/PAM & Mrs. Dash)
(0g carbs, 31g Protein, 13g Fat, 252 calories)

=31g Protein , 0g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 252


Meal #5 /7:00p:
5 oz. Tuna (water packed-drained)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=36g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 263

water 32oz. 

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =205 Protein, 46 Carbs, 75g Fat - Calories: 1675 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 9, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/08/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1578

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty 
stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Italian Dressing 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=30g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 239


Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

5 oz. Tuna (water packed-drained)
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 1g Fat, 164 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=37g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 270

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222


Meal #5 /7:00p:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup mixed green veggies 
(12g carbs, 3 Protein, 0g Fat, 55 calories)
1 TBLSP Italian Dressing 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=31g Protein, 13g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 287

(BEFORE: Creatine/Glutamine/Inulin/Taurine)20cal.
WORKOUT: ARMS/DELTS - Cardio
water 32oz.
(AFTER: Creatine/Glutamine/Inulin/Taurine)20cal.

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =199g Protein, 40g Carbs, 69g Fat - Calories: 1578 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


WORKOUT SCHEDULE:
******************
Workout: Arms/Delts/Cardio  - 04/08/2003

Superset Bi's/Tri's (0:min rest between sets)
Seated Hammer Curls:12/15lb,12/15lb,12/15lb
Cable-Tricep Pulldowns: 12/40lb,12/40lb,8/40lb,

Standing Bicep Curls Db: 12/15lb,12/15lb,12/15lb)
Tricep Kickbacks Db: 12/15lb,12/15lb,12/15lb.

Lying Hammer/Bench: 12/15lb, 12/15lb., 12/15lb.


Delts/Shouders:
(0:min rest between sets)
Db Front Lat./Raise: 12/12lb,12/12lb,12/12lb. 
Db Side L-Lateral Raise: 8/12lb,8/12lb,8/20lb
(start palms facing Db upright chest shrug up palms down)
or Side Lateral Raise (like flying elbows bent alittle)

Shoulder Shrugs: 12/20lbs,8/20lb,8/20lbs.

Arnold/30 Degree Bench: 12/15lb,12/15lb,12/15lb.
(palms in-face/twist on going up))

Pec Deck/Reverse Flyes: 12/40lbs, 12/45lbs, 12/30lbs 
(Seat7) 

Cardio HIIT:  Lifecycle 9500/Level 12/20Min. 250 calories
*******************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 10, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/09/2003: Wednesday - Cal: 1562

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00am:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Italian Dressing 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)

=30g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 239


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222


Meal #4 /4:30p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)
8 oz. Yogurt (sugar-free) 
(16g carbs, 9 Protein, 0g Fat, 98 calories)
.10 cup Fiber One (sprinkled) 
(5g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 12 calories)

=38g Protein, 12g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 332


Meal #5 /7:00p:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 slice Chedder Cheese 
(1g carbs, 5 Protein, 7g Fat, 86 calories)

=34g Protein, 1g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 249

WORKOUT: NONE
water 32oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =203g Protein, 36g Carbs, 69g Fat - Calories: 1562 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
******************


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2003)

> 8 oz. Yogurt (sugar-free)
> (16g carbs, 9 Protein, 0g Fat, 98 calories)



You do know that this is bad right!  

Meals look good other wise.  Also - go with the peach not the nectarine - K?


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 11, 2003)

I find that I am getting a negative feeling about all this, feeling down lately...what do you do in this situation, anything?  Is it normal to go through downs like this?

Also, yes "I know" the yogurt is a bad thing.. I did not have anything left (protein) and my tuna (someone ate it!) was gone at work.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2003)

It depends - you really need to be eating more carbs though.  You are not getting enough.  Try adding more oats, sweet potatoes, or brown rice, that may help cuz you are WAYYYY too low


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 11, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/10/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1691 

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) (take at once ??? on empty 
stomach)

Meal #1 /9:00am: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /12:00p:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Italian Dressing 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 69 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=30g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 239


Meal #3 /2:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222


Meal #4 /5:00p:
8 Egg Whites (boiled) 
(3 carbs, 28 protein, 0 Fat, 131 calories)
1/2 Egg Yolk 
(0g carbs, 1 Protein, 3g Fat, 30 calories)
3/4 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 8g Fat, 74 calories)

=29g Protein, 3g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 235


Meal #5 /8:00p:
4oz. Chicken breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 4g Fat, 163 calories)
1 slice Chedder Cheese 
(1g carbs, 5 Protein, 7g Fat, 86 calories)

=34g Protein, 1g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 249

WORKOUT: NONE
water 32oz.

Meal #6 /10:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =205g Protein, 27g Carbs, 69g Fat - Calories: 1691 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2003)

Where are the carbs?  You are only harming yourself staying at this low carb count without any carb ups.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 12, 2003)

I am, I had some brown rice yesterday.  I do usually eat more of them on the weekend.  I guess I will have to get my body used to more.   Is that a better thing to do than wait till the weeknd?  

I kinda got used to the pattern I guess, psych thing - keeps me on track.  And I always eat more of them on hard workout days


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2003)

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 10C, 12F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 12F


210 P 70 C 72 F ........ 1768

This is the plan that was originally designed for you.  You really need to stick to this for 4-6 week  and eat clean before we make any adjustments.  Its hard to tell if a plan is working for you until you try it.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 14, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/11/2003: Friday - Cal: 1535

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 
(take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /12:00p:
3/4 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)
1/4 cucumber (raw) 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 4 calories)

=30g Protein, 3g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 244


Meal #3 /2:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

4oz Chicken breast (steamed)
(2 carbs, 29 protein, 4 Fat, 163 calories)
1 oz. Mozzarella Cheese
(1 carbs, 8 protein, 5 Fat, 79 calories)

=37g Protein, 3g Carbs, 9g Fat/Calories: 209


Meal #4 /5:00p:

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222


Meal #5 /8:00p:
1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
1/2 cup Brown Rice (plain)
(22g carbs, 2 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)

=31g Protein, 23g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 340

WORKOUT: NONE


Meal #6 /10:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =199g Protein, 50g Carbs, 70g Fat - Calories: 1535 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 14, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/12/2003: Saturday - Cal: 1541

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 
(take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 33 protein,1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=33g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 268

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00a:
3/4 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=30g Protein, 2g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 240


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

3/4 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
.5 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 45 calories)
1 oz. Mozzarella Cheese
(1 carbs, 8 protein, 5 Fat, 79 calories)
1/2 cup Brown Rice (plain)
(22g carbs, 2 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)

=40g Protein, 24g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 372

WORKOUT: CHEST/Abs 3:45p-4:50p 
water 32oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:

3/4 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
.5 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 45 calories)
1/2 cup Sweet Potato (w/butter buds)
(22g carbs, 2 Protein, 1g Fat, 104 calories)
1 oz. Mozzarella Cheese
(1 carbs, 8 protein, 5 Fat, 79 calories)

=39g Protein, 23g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 362


Meal #5 /8:00p:
3 oz. Pork chop (lean)
(0g carbs, 23 Protein, 10g Fat, 189 calories)
1 small tomato 
(4g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 19 calories)
1/2 cup 2% Milk
(6g carbs, 4 Protein, 2g Fat, 61 calories)

=28g Protein, 28g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 269


Meal #6 /10:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =204g Protein, 91g Carbs, 73g Fat - Calories: 1541 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************

WORKOUT SCHEDULE:
*********************
Workout: CHEST/ABS 

CHEST: 
Machine-Universal/Bench Press:
12/90lbs, 8/70lbs, 8/50lbs.

Pec Deck/Flyes:
12/45lbs, 8/60lbs,(4/75lbs+4/60lbs)

Supersets (0:min rest between sets)
Db Chest Press: 
8/20lb,8/20lb,8/20lb.
Olympic Bar Chest Press: 
8/Bar,8/Bar,(6/Bar+20lb=65lbs + 6/Bar (Drop-set)

Standing Cable Crossover/"Hug" Flyes:
(palms to floor, arms chin high - thumb to thumb on press)
12/30lbs, 8/30lb, 8/30lb.


ABS:
Machine Abs: 8/50 lbs, 8/60 lbs, 8/70 lbs.

Regular Cardio:  None


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow Bladezz!! Awesome work!  doing great! See any results yet? 

,
Jenny


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanx, I really appreciate your support !!   I am getting alot of compliments so I guess I am on the right track

Yes, I am seeing results, but slooowly.   Unlike many (people) on here that are already where they want to be or are plateaued (most anyway) - I still have to slim down my thighs and lose some more fat; about 4-6%.  

I have a tracking journal that I keep on my yahoo group, and trust me, when I started, I thought it would never happen.  I had a huge (I tell ya huge!) arse and my thighs were soo big!  And no one told me how big my arse was (I wore bikinis - "eeek"!)  I thought my family and friends loved me, lol.

Anyway, since I started a metabolism diet on here - I am forging ahead, feels great (thanx to Jodi and DP).   As I steadily track my results and lift heavier and heavier, I am seeing super results!  

It's sort of weird, cuz when I look back at the progression photos I have been taking over the past year (you can actually see), the fat has "MELTED" away (albeit slowly) but it's a progress in motion.  

And - I WON'T GIVE UP until I get to where I want to be, "CUT" !
I just get some down days, gets lonely working out on your own and only guys around  sometimes I feel out of place, but I try to ignore it and concentrate on my workouts 

Thanx again for asking & take care!


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 15, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/13/2003: SUNDAY - Cal: 1653

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 
(take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
2 Eggs Whole (scrambled w/heavy cream)
(2 carbs, 13 protein, 10 Fat, 154 calories)
1 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 6 Fat, 51 calories)
1 cup (6oz.) Coffee
(0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 Fat, 40 calories)

=13g Protein, 2g Carbs, 16 Fat/Calories: 205

water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00a:
3/4 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 29 Protein, 1g Fat, 134 calories)
1/2 cup Cucumber 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
.10 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 0 calories)

=29g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 240

Meal #3 /3:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

4 oz. Pork Cutlet (baked)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 13g Fat, 252 calories)
1 cup String Beans 
(8g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 34 calories)
1/2 cup Sweet Potato 
(18g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 79 calories)

=34g Protein, 26g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 365

WORKOUT: NONE

Meal #4 /5:30p:
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 222


Meal #5 /8:00p:

1 cup Spinach leaves (raw)
(1 carbs, 1 protein, 0 Fat, 7 calories)
1 oz. Mozzarella Cheese
(1 carbs, 8 protein, 5 Fat, 79 calories)
1/2 cup Brown Rice
(22 carbs, 2 protein, 1 Fat, 107 calories)

=11g Protein, 24g Carbs, 6g Fat/Calories: 193

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /11:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
2 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 258
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =163g Protein, 68g Carbs, 80g Fat - Calories: 1653 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 15, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/14/2003: MONDAY - Cal: 1748

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 
(take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /7:30am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 376



Meal #2 /10:30a:
4 oz. Pork Cutlet (baked)
(0g carbs, 31 Protein, 13g Fat, 252 calories)
1 cup String Beans 
(8g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 34 calories)

=34g Protein, 8g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 286

Meal #3 /1:30p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(1g carbs, 35 Protein, 0g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=36g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 266

WORKOUT:  BACK-Cardio 7:30-8:30p
water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /4:00p:

1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 376

Meal #5 /7:00p:

1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(1g carbs, 35 Protein, 0g Fat, 160 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=35g Protein, 1g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 259

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /9:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)

=34g Protein, 2g Carbs, 1g Fat/Calories: 156
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =215g Protein, 76g Carbs, 63g Fat - Calories: 1748 
***********************************
Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
2 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************

WORKOUT SCHEDULE:
******************
BACK-Cardio  04/14/2003 

UPPER BACK: (0:min rest between sets-NO MORE warmups):
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns to chest: 
12/50lb, 8/60lb, 8/70lbs, 8/50lbs. 

MIDDLE/LOWER BACK:
(0:min rest/rows pulled to lower chest/concentrated&hold)
Seated Cable Rows: 
12/50lb, 8/70lb, 8/70lb,(4/70lbs.+4/40lb)
*last set -drop set

T-Bar Rows: (MIDDLE BACK/Center)Concentrated squeeeze!
8/Bar, 8/Bar, 8/Bar+20=65lbs.

LATS: 
Machine-Wide Grip Pullups/Chins: (upstairs)
8/90lbs, 8/90lbs, 8/100lbs

EXTRA TRICEPS: (NOT DONE TODAY)
Machine-Tricep/Chest/Parallel Grip Bar:
12/90lbs, 8/80lbs, 8/80lbs


Regular Cardio: 
Cardio HIIT: Lifecycle 9500/Level 12/20 min./239 calories


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

You should be weighing yourself in the morning...post-pee, pre-food. And creatine is going to add water-weight. And we're concerned w/ body composition more than body weight


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 15, 2003)

I really dont have scale at home.  But I did go to doctor w/daughter today and his office weighed me in at 158lbs.  

So not that far off (post pee/a.m.)  

I know, I think just a psychological thing I guess, scale=weight loss and I know I should just focus on the body composition part...just hard to


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

I noticed some of your meals on Sunday were way tooo low in Protein.  You really need to make sure you have the proper balance of P/C/F ratio per meal.  Its very important to get that down pat.  Fluctuating from  11G of protein to 36G protein is not good.  These are your ratios try to stick with them.  

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 4: 35P, 5C, 12F (berries)
Meal 5: 35P, 10C, 12F
Meal 6: 35P, 0C, 12F


210 P 70 C 72 F ........ 1768


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

I think I erased all my posts from the other thread


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Ok Jodi, weekends are a little harder for me a bit  (that is downfall to this whole thing).  I gotts find a way to be more diligent.

and ...thanx Sara, post all your questions here!  I appreciate it


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

no problem


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey Blade! 

Compliments are good! lol.. Makes you stay on track!
I think all of us here are striving to be a better version of ourselves.. We all have our trouble spots (Butt for me!!  ).. I've never been overweight, but I have had eating disorders and struggle like that in the past.. Which I think a lot of us here have had on different levels..

Having a journal here helps me stay on track as well.. Mostly in the beginning, when I felt like I needed to stay on track to show all the other members.. Now it's just a habit and a natural thing to do.. 

I know, DP, W8 and Jodi are all incredible!! I've learned so much since I became a member of this forum and I will always be grateful!   Knowledge for life!  I don't think I would have come across info like that anywhere else!

You should post some of the pics! they will be an inspiration for everyone here! 

I know the feeling of working out alone.. I always do that too.. But I've become such good friends with the guys in the gym, so I enjoy it anyway.. I would love to have a female workout partner, but I just can't find anyone as serious as me in my gyms.. they're either just there to be social, or are cardio freaks.. 

Keep it up Blade, you should be very proud of yourself!!  

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, I agree 100%,  I would NOT be where I am today without this forum - my diet was all screwed up!

I usually lurk around and check out other posts on diet and routines and definitely- "yes",   tracking everything helps keep me keep my set goals, and even try harder to succeed.

And no way,  I cannot post my photo progression shots here!  I would be too embarrassed cuz  they are shots of my arse in underwear!  

I even went as far as to post in the gym my phone number for and note "looking for serious weight training partner", no luck and it's been a month!   

Yes, the younger guys are helpful and nice then I get some that are just freaky, scream on a squat or pant like a women giving birth when they do bar curls!  Sometimes it's hard!

Thanx for ur thoughts and support - it helps!


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

whenever you need someone to talk to.. I'll be listening  I might not be such a great help, but I listen and try to help


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2003)

you not writing your meals! way to go on the 14.7 bf


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> Yes, the younger guys are helpful and nice then I get some that are just freaky, scream on a squat or pant like a women giving birth when they do bar curls! Sometimes it's hard!



That's called intensity....


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Sara!  

Hi W8 - No way, I know difference between intensity and just trying to get attention


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 22, 2003)

I had a very hard week last week (funeral) and I just havent had the time to post on here.  

My fitday account has all the info and I will return to posting meals today

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Bladezz33


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 22, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 04/21/2003: MONDAY - Cal: 1710

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 
(take at once ??? on empty stomach)

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
2 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 90 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 13 Fat/Calories: 376


water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:00a:
1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup String Beans 
(8g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 34 calories)
1 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=37g Protein, 8g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 293

Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

3 oz. Chicken Breast (steamed)
(0g carbs, 22 Protein, 4g Fat, 123 calories)
1 cup Cucumber 
(3g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 14 calories)
1 oz. Mozzarella Cheese
(1 carbs, 8 protein, 5 Fat, 79 calories)
1/2 cup Brown Rice
(22 carbs, 2 protein, 2 Fat, 107 calories)

=33g Protein, 26g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 323

WORKOUT: NONE

Meal #4 /5:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
2 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories)


=34g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 236

Meal #5 /8:00p:

1 cup Tuna (water packed)
(1g carbs, 35 Protein, 0g Fat, 160 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)

=36g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 266

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 34 protein, 1 Fat, 156 calories)
2 TBS Heavy Cream 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories

=34g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 236
*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =203g Protein, 71g Carbs, 66g Fat - Calories: 1710 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidants in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
1 1000mg Calcium (before bed)
***********************


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanx, It is just very draining.  I had no motivation to work out, depressed and I guess just a process of grieving.  I'll snap back soon.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

yes you will! just look at others in here as motivators! ( especially w8)


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 29, 2003)

WORKOUT - Bladezz: LEGZZ /CALVES / ABS - 
Monday 04/28/2003
******************

Took Week 2 weeks off on LEGZZ. So this is technically week 1 again (change routine week4or5).

LIFT HEAVY!
w/0:min.rests...no warmup SETS stretch at home
**************
Hip Abduction:
Machine-Outer Thighs 12/55lbs,8/55lbs,8/55lbs
Hip Adduction:
Machine-Inner Thighs 12/50lbs,12/60lbs,(6/70lbs+6/60lbs)

Machine- Lying Leg Press 12/95lb,12/115lb,12/115lb

Machine-Calves 12/40lbs,8/60lbs,8/80lbs

Machine- Lying Hams 12/45lb,8/60lb,8/60lb
Machine- Seated Ham 12/65lb,8/72.5lb,8/72.5lb


Seated Leg Press/deep 12/120lb,8/160lb,8/180lb 
(deep squat press, legs together, toes over tip of plate)

45 Degree Leg Press 8/100lb,8/100lb,8/100lb
(legs about shoulder width apart)

Single Leg Squats-NW 10reps,10reps,10reps/Right
Single Leg Squats-NW 10reps,10reps,10reps/Left
*NW=No weights

ABS-Machine: 8/50lb, 8/60lb, 8/50lb.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Bladezz - Is there a reason you don't do behind the neck Barbell Squats?  I think you may want to consider a heavier leg w/o.  JMO


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 30, 2003)

I like the leg press machines and I don't like to look like a whimp in front of the guys and that is the only place I can do them (In the dungeon).

Is there something you could suggest based on the stats I have posted?? 

Also, I did not do legs for two weeks, so basically all of my advances when downhill.  So, I basically started from scratch again as far as my endurance/resistance  goes, couldn't handle any more than that.  I can work it up again tho.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

You need to stop being afraid of working out in front of the guys.   I'm serious.  Even if you only start squatting with the BB behind your neck its better than nothing.  

Would you like to work your legs harder and get them leaner?

Strong legs are a must IMO!


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 30, 2003)

Sure I can and I will.     I thought I was working them good enough, but maybe not.

Do you have an outline for me to change what I am doing and I will do it for my next workout?  I can add to it.

I go deep on leg presses and angle my toes outward or position them pointed up and legs together in to work different areas not just quads and hams but a "blast" for entire upper leg area.

But I see where it may benefit me with the natural resistance and gravity of  lifting with a bar w/weight vs. controlled angled movements of a machine.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Try this next week

4 Sets BB Squats
3 Sets Leg Ext.
3 Sets Lying Leg Curl
3 Sets Lunges

Superset
3 Sets Standing Calf Raise
3 Sets Seated Calf Raise


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 30, 2003)

Just focus on "type" of workout rather than weight?  Or follow my guideline for resistance which is doing 8-12 reps per set of heaviest weight I can handle ?

Thanx


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Pick a w8 that  you will hit failure by 8-12 reps.  Don't make that w/o and addition to your leg w/o.  I bet your will feel a bit more challenged


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 30, 2003)

Great then.  I will only do your workout outline for a change and new leg "blast" see how it goes next few weeks.

Kewl, thanx!  I appreciate it Jodi.


----------



## Bladezz (May 6, 2003)

Did any of you go through a slump?  I have no motivation, how do I get it back?


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

I would suggest a diet change.  You need to really concentrate on making it through an entire week of clean eating.  Its too hard to judge where you are at when we don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Bladezz (May 6, 2003)

I have been trying to eat my ratios as close as possible on my fitday.com account http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Bladezz33 

I am totally out of everything.... I am placing order for Flax and Optimum (my daughter uses it too)  SO I will not be able to diet strick until I get it.

How about workouts, you ever fall into a slump with exercise?


----------



## Bladezz (May 9, 2003)

I will be starting diet AGAIN...05/12.  I'll let you know when I am done and will log daily on fitday.com when I start.

Workout this week...

I lost 2 lbs. I hope it wasn't muscle. 

Worked Leggz and BACK Tuesday, May 6, 2003. 

LEGZZ: 
LYING LEG PRESS 10/115LBS., 8/115LBS, 8/115LBS. 
INNER THIGH 10/60LBS, 8/65LBS, 8/65LBS 
OUTER THIGH 10/60LBS, 8/60LBS, 8/60LBS. 
STANDING CALF 12/80LBS, 8/80LBS, 8/80LBS. 

STANDING/BAR SQUATS 8/BAR,8/BAR,8/BAR 
SINGLE LEG Db Lunges 8/15LBS, 8/15LBS, 8/15LBS. 
(these really hurt my knees - any solution to this?)

LYING HAMS 8/60LBS, 8/60LBS. 8/60LBS. 

45-SEATED LEG PRESS 8/100LBS, 8/100LBS, 8/100LBS. 

BACK: 
WIDE Grip Pulls 10/70lbs, 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs. 
Seated Row 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs. 
T-Bar 8/Bar, 8/Bar+25Lbs, 8/Bar+25lbs.


----------



## Bladezz (May 15, 2003)

WORKOUT May 13, 2003/Sunday:

CHEST/ARMS:

Due to time restrictions, I had to double up on routines so my splits are screwed up.

CHEST PRESS          10/Bar, 8/Bar+20, 8/Bar
FLYES                       10/60LBS, 8/60LBS, 8/70LBS.
ARNOLD CHEST Db  10/15LBS, 5/25LBS, 8/15lbs

SUPERSETS:
LYING HAMMER CURLS      8/15LBS, 5/25LBS, 10/15LBS., 8/15LBS
TRICEP PULLDOWNS      10/40LBS, 8/50LBS, 8/60LBS
SEATED HAMMER CURLS   8/15LBS.,8/15LBS,8/15LBS

TRICEP DIPS/Machine       8/100lBS, 8/100LBS, 8/100LBS.


CARDIO:
20 Min/Lifecycle 9500/Level 11


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

How's your diet been?


----------



## Bladezz (May 15, 2003)

Bladezz33    <<   May 14   >>

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Bladezz33 

Calories Eaten Today:
Total CALORIES:   1742    
Fat:   76G          41% 
Sat:   18  164    10% 
Poly:  28  248    15% 
Mono:20  182    11% 

Carbs:  72  242  14% 
Fiber:   12     0     0% 

Protein: 189  756  45% 

Alcohol:     0      0    0%


----------



## Bladezz (May 15, 2003)

I had run out of my protein shake and flax.  So,  I just started back up on Wednesday, May 14.

Other than that I have been diligent in watching what I eat but havent been logging my diet.  Also, my protein intake hasn't been as it should.

So, I guess I  am back to square one...


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

I'll be watching.


----------



## Bladezz (May 15, 2003)

Thanx


----------



## Bladezz (May 21, 2003)

DAILY MEAL:  05/20/2003:  TUESDAY - CAL: 1699

DOCTOR'S CHOICE FOR WOMEN "MULTI VITAMIN" 
1- SLOW RELEASE VITAMIN C (1000MG)
3- TONALIN CLA 1000MG (750 ACTUAL/TOTAL) 
(TAKE AT ONCE ??? ON EMPTY STOMACH)

MEAL #1 /8:30AM: 
1 SCOOP OP. NUTRITION/PRO-COMPLEX
(1 CARBS, 28 PROTEIN, 0 FAT, 130 CALORIES)
1/2 CUP OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 CUP PRE-MEASURED DRY)
(27G CARBS, 6G PROTEIN, 3 FAT, 156 CALORIES)
3/4 TBS FLAX OIL 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 10G FAT, 90 CALORIES)

=34G PROTEIN, 28G CARBS, 13 FAT/CALORIES: 376


WATER 32OZ.

MEAL #2 / 10:30A:
6oz. Tuna (water packed)
(1g carbs, 35 Protein, 0g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=36g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 266


MEAL #3 /1:00P: 
1- DOCTOR'S CHOICE FOR WOMEN "MULTI VITAMIN" 

1 CUP TUNA (WATER PACKED)
(1G CARBS, 35 PROTEIN, 0G FAT, 160 CALORIES)
1 CUP SPINACH LEAVES 
(1G CARBS, 1 PROTEIN, 0G FAT, 7 CALORIES)
1 TBLSP MAYONNAISE 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 11G FAT, 99 CALORIES)

=36G PROTEIN, 2G CARBS, 11G FAT/CALORIES: 266


WORKOUT:  NONE


MEAL #4 /4:00P:
1 SCOOP OP. NUTRITION/PRO-COMPLEX
(1 CARBS, 28 PROTEIN,0 FAT, 130 CALORIES)
1/2 CUP OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 CUP PRE-MEASURED DRY)
(27G CARBS, 6G PROTEIN, 3 FAT, 156 CALORIES)
3/4 TBS FLAX OIL 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 10G FAT, 90 CALORIES)

=34G PROTEIN, 28G CARBS, 13 FAT/CALORIES: 376

MEAL #5 /7:00P:

1 CUP TUNA (WATER PACKED)
(1G CARBS, 35 PROTEIN, 0G FAT, 160 CALORIES)
1 TBLSP MAYONNAISE 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 11G FAT, 99 CALORIES)

=35G PROTEIN, 1G CARBS, 11G FAT/CALORIES: 259

WATER 32 OZ.

MEAL #6 /9:00P:
1- DOCTOR'S CHOICE FOR WOMEN "MULTI VITAMIN" 

1.2 SCOOP OP. NUTRITION/PRO-COMPLEX 
(2 CARBS, 34 PROTEIN, 1 FAT, 156 CALORIES)

=34G PROTEIN, 2G CARBS, 1G FAT/CALORIES: 156
*************************************************
3 TONALINS CLA'S (TOTAL COUNT FOR DAY) 3G FAT=30CAL. 
(0G CARB, 3G FAT, 30 CALORIES)

= 0G PROTEIN, 0GCARBS, 3 FAT/CALORIES: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =209G PROTEIN, 76G CARBS, 66G FAT - CALORIES: 1699 
***********************************


DAILY SUPPLEMENT PROGRAM:
***********************
MULTI VITAMIN
3-TONALIN CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1    ANTIOXIDANTS IN A.M. AND ONLY AFTER TRAINING (VITAMIN C 1000 MG)
2    500MG CALCIUM (IN A.M. OR BEFORE BED)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 21, 2003)

DAILY MEAL:  05/21/2003:  WEDNESDAY - CAL: 1735

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
3- Tonalin CLA 1000mg (750 actual/total) 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1  Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)
1/2 CUP OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 CUP PRE-MEASURED DRY)
(27G CARBS, 6G PROTEIN, 3 FAT, 156 CALORIES)

=34g Protein, 27g Carbs, 11 Fat/Calories: 368


water 32oz.


MEAL #2 / 10:45A:
6oz. Tuna (water packed)
(1g carbs, 35 Protein, 0g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 TBLSP Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 99 calories)

=36g Protein, 2g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 266


MEAL #3 /1:00P: 
1- DOCTOR'S CHOICE FOR WOMEN "MULTI VITAMIN" 

1 SCOOP OP. NUTRITION/PRO-COMPLEX
(1 CARBS, 28 PROTEIN,0 FAT, 130 CALORIES)
1/2 CUP OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 CUP PRE-MEASURED DRY)
(27G CARBS, 6G PROTEIN, 3 FAT, 156 CALORIES)
1/2 TBS FLAX OIL 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 7G FAT, 60 CALORIES)

=34G PROTEIN, 28G CARBS, 10 FAT/CALORIES: 346

WORKOUT:  LEGZZ/BACK
WATER 32 OZ.

MEAL #4 /4:00P:
1 CUP TUNA (WATER PACKED)
(1G CARBS, 35 PROTEIN, 0G FAT, 160 CALORIES)
1 CUP SPINACH LEAVES 
(1G CARBS, 1 PROTEIN, 0G FAT, 7 CALORIES)
1 TBLSP MAYONNAISE 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 11G FAT, 99 CALORIES)

=36G PROTEIN, 2G CARBS, 11G FAT/CALORIES: 266

MEAL #5 /7:00P:

4 OZ.  CHICKEN BREAST (BAKED)
(0G CARBS, 32 PROTEIN, 4G FAT, 170 CALORIES)
1/2 cup Brown Rice
(22 carbs, 2 protein, 1 Fat, 107 calories)

=32G PROTEIN, 22G CARBS, 5G FAT/CALORIES: 277

WATER 32 OZ.

MEAL #6 /9:30P:
1- DOCTOR'S CHOICE FOR WOMEN "MULTI VITAMIN" 

1.2 SCOOP OP. NUTRITION/PRO-COMPLEX 
(2 CARBS, 34 PROTEIN, 1 FAT, 130 CALORIES)
3/4 TBS FLAX OIL 
(0G CARBS, 0 PROTEIN, 10G FAT, 60 CALORIES)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34G PROTEIN, 7G CARBS, 11G FAT/CALORIES: 212

*************************************************
3 TONALINS CLA'S (TOTAL COUNT FOR DAY) 3G FAT=30CAL. 
(0G CARB, 3G FAT, 30 CALORIES)
= 0G PROTEIN, 0GCARBS, 3 FAT/CALORIES: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =206G PROTEIN, 88G CARBS, 66G FAT - CALORIES: 1735 
***********************************


DAILY SUPPLEMENT PROGRAM:
***********************
MULTI VITAMIN
3-TONALIN CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1    ANTIOXIDANTS IN A.M. AND ONLY AFTER TRAINING (VITAMIN C 1000 MG)
2    500MG CALCIUM (IN A.M. OR BEFORE BED)
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 22, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/22/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1772

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA  

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346


water 32oz.

Meal #2 /11:30a:
1 cup Tuna (water packed) w/ cayenne pepper
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=36g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 216


Meal #3 /2:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA  
1 SCOOP OP. Nutrition/PRO-COMPLEX
(1g Carbs, 28g Protien, 0g Fat, 130 Calories)
1/2 cup OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 cup dry)
(27g Carbs, 6g Protein, 3g Fat, 156 Calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g Carbs, 0g Protien, 7g Fat, 60 Calories)

=34G Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346

WORKOUT: CHEST/ARMS
Water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /4:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1 cup Tuna (water packed) w/ cayenne pepper
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=36g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 216


Meal #5 /8:00p:
1 Egg Whole (omelet)
(0g carbs, 6 Protein, 5g Fat, 68 calories)
7 Egg Whites (omelet) 
(2g carbs, 24 Protein, 0g Fat, 115 calories)
1 cup mixed Veggies (omelet) w/lite soy sauce 
(3g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1 Tblsp. Heavy Cream
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 6g Fat, 50 calories)

=32g Protein, 6g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 240

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA  
2- 1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 5g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =206g Protein, 69g Carbs, 68g Fat - Calories: 1772 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 500mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Good, now lets see 1 full week.


----------



## Bladezz (May 23, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/23/2003: Friday - Cal: 1785

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346


water 32oz.

Meal #2 /12:00p:
1 cup Tuna (water packed) w/ cayenne pepper
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
Real Coffee 8oz W/ Heavy Cream 
(2g carbs, 0 Protein, 6g Fat, 40 calories)

=36g Protein, 3g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 256


Meal #3 /3:00p: 
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 
1 SCOOP OP. Nutrition/PRO-COMPLEX
(1g Carbs, 28g Protein, 0g Fat, 130 Calories)
1/2 cup OATMEAL (OLD FASHIONED - 1/2 cup dry)
(27g Carbs, 6g Protein, 3g Fat, 156 Calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g Carbs, 0g Protein, 10g Fat, 90 Calories)

=34G Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 376

WORKOUT: NONE
Water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /5:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1 cup Tuna (water packed) w/ cayenne pepper
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=36g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 216


Meal #5 /8:00p:
1 Egg Yolk (omelet)
(0g carbs, 3 Protein, 5g Fat, 61 calories)
4 Egg Whites (omelet) 
(1g carbs, 14 Protein, 0g Fat, 66 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)
1/2 SCOOP OP. Nutrition/PRO-COMPLEX
(0g Carbs, 14g Protein, 0g Fat, 65 Calories)

=31g Protein, 1g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 241

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /11:00p:  Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 
2- 1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 5g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =188g Protein, 94g Carbs, 73g Fat - Calories: 1785 
***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 500mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## sara (May 24, 2003)

Hey Bladezz


----------



## Bladezz (May 27, 2003)

Hi Sara, how have you been ?


----------



## Bladezz (May 27, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/24/2003: Saturday - Cal: 1704

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
1 Egg Yolk (omelet)
(0g carbs, 3 Protein, 5g Fat, 61 calories)
5 Egg Whites (omelet) 
(2g carbs, 17 Protein, 0g Fat, 82 calories)
Real Coffee 8oz W/ Heavy Cream 
(2g carbs, 0 Protein, 6g Fat, 40 calories)
1 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(10g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 44 calories)

=21g Protein, 14g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 227


Meal #2 /11:00a:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 308


water 32oz.


Meal #3 /2:00p:
1 cup Tuna (water packed) w/ cayenne pepper
(0g carbs, 35 Protein, 1g Fat, 160 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=36g Protein, 3g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 256


WORKOUT: NONE
Water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /5:00p:

4oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0g carbs, 34 Protein, 4g Fat, 183 calories)
1/2 TBS Mayonnaise 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 5g Fat, 49 calories)

=36g Protein, 0g Carbs, 9g Fat/Calories: 209


Meal #5 /8:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin"
1- Tonalin CLA

4oz.  Ground Beef (grilled)
(0g carbs, 32 Protein, 23g Fat, 321 calories)
3/4 Cup Mixed Veggies (skewer grilled) (Onion/Brocolli/Mushrooms) 
(7g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 45 calories)

=32g Protein, 7g Carbs, 17g Fat/Calories: 366

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /11:00p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 
1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =189g Protein, 69g Carbs, 57g Fat - Calories: 1704 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 500mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 27, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/25/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1685

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(2 carbs, 28 protein, 1 Fat, 130 calories)
1 Egg Yolk 
(0g carbs, 3 Protein, 5g Fat, 61 calories)
1 Egg Whites 
(0g carbs, 3 Protein, 0g Fat, 16 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 7g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 287


Meal #2 /10:30a:

3 ea. Grilled Chicken Drumsticks
(0 carbs, 29 protein, 6 Fat, 179 calories)
Salsa, Tomato, Garlic, Celery, Cilantro Salad
(3 carbs, 2 protein, 2 Fat, 70 calories)

=31g Protein, 3g Carbs, 9 Fat/Calories: 249


water 32oz.


Meal #3 /1:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)
6oz. Steak (grilled) 
(0g carbs, 36 Protein, 9g Fat, 252 calories)
1/2 TBS Vinaigrette Salad Oil 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 4g Fat, 34 calories)

=37g Protein, 23g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 393



WORKOUT: NONE
Water 32 oz.


Meal #4 /4:00p:

4oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0g carbs, 34 Protein, 4g Fat, 183 calories)
1 cup Spinach leaves 
(1g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 7 calories)
3 TBLSP.  Salsa w/oil
(3g carbs, 1 Protein, 6g Fat, 43 calories)

=36g Protein, 4g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 233


Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin"
1- Tonalin CLA

3 ea. Grilled Chicken Drumsticks
(0 carbs, 29 protein, 6 Fat, 179 calories)
1/2 C Spinach leaves (fresh)
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 3 calories)
1/2 TBS Vinaigrette Salad Oil 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 C Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)

=31g Protein, 8g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 280

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /10:30p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =202g Protein, 62g Carbs, 68g Fat - Calories: 1685 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 27, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/26/2003: Monday - Cal: 1655            MEMORIAL DAY 

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
6 Egg Whites (OMELET)
(2g carbs, 21 Protein, 0g Fat, 99 calories)
½ C Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
Real Coffee 8oz W/ Heavy Cream 
(2g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 40 calories)
.25 SCOOP Op. Nutrition Pro-Complex 
(2g carbs, 11 Protein, 0g Fat, 52 calories)

=34g Protein, 12g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 219


Meal #2 /10:30a:

3 ea. Grilled Chicken Drumsticks
(0 carbs, 29 protein, 6 Fat, 179 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)

=30g Protein, 22g Carbs, 7g Fat/Calories: 286


water 32oz.


Meal #3 /12:30p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 C Oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346


WORKOUT: NONE
Water 32 oz.

Meal #4 /3:00p:

5oz. Steak w/bone (grilled)
(0g carbs, 34 Protein, 4g Fat, 183 calories)
Salsa, Tomato, Garlic, Celery, Cilantro Salad
(3 carbs, 2 protein, 2 Fat, 70 calories)
1/2 TBS Vinaigrette Salad Oil 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 4g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 323


Meal #5 /6:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin"
1- Tonalin CLA

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)

=34g Protein, 0g Carbs, 4g Fat/Calories: 183

Water 32 oz.

Meal #6 /10:00p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =197g Protein, 81g Carbs, 58g Fat - Calories: 1655 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 27, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/27/2003: Tuesday - Cal: 1759 

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346


Meal #2 /11:00a:

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
1 TBL Italian Dressing Oil
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 281

water 32oz.


Meal #3 /2:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
1 TBL Italian Dressing Oil
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 281


Meal #4 /4:00p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
.9 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 130 calories)

=28g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 260

WORKOUT:  NONE-Rescheduled



Meal #5 /7:00p:

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
1/2 TBS Vinaigrette Salad Oil 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)

=35g Protein, 23g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 360


Water 32 oz.


Meal #6 /10:00p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

Water 32oz.

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =198g Protein, 77g Carbs, 72g Fat - Calories: 1759 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 28, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/28/2003: Wednesday - Cal: 1759 

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 cup oatmeal (old fashioned - 1/2 cup pre-measured dry)
(27g carbs, 6g protein, 3 Fat, 156 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 60 calories)

=34g Protein, 28g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 346


Meal #2 /11:00a:

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
1 TBL Italian Dressing Oil
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 281

water 32oz.


Meal #3 /2:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
1 TBL Italian Dressing Oil
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 7g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 281


Meal #4 /4:00p:
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 28 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
.9 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 12g Fat, 130 calories)

=28g Protein, 1g Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 260

WORKOUT:  BACK / LEGGZZ
Water 32 oz.


Meal #5 /7:00p:

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
1/2 TBS Vinaigrette Salad Oil 
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)

=35g Protein, 23g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 360


Water 32 oz.


Meal #6 /10:00p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

Water 32oz.

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =198g Protein, 77g Carbs, 72g Fat - Calories: 1759 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 29, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/29/2003: Thursday - Cal: 1735 

Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:00am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(1 carbs, 34 protein,0 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 60 calories)
1/2 C Berries 
(22g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 5 calories)

=34g Protein, 22g Carbs, 10 Fat/Calories: 195


Meal #2 /11:00a:

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)
½ Cup Mixed Veggies
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)

=37g Protein, 28g Carbs, 5g Fat/Calories: 318

water 32oz.


Meal #3 /2:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

4 oz. Chicken Breast (grilled)
(0 carbs, 34 protein, 4 Fat, 183 calories)
½ Cup Spinach
(6g carbs, 2 Protein, 0g Fat, 28 calories)
1 TBL FLAX OIL
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 70 calories)

=36g Protein, 7g Carbs, 14g Fat/Calories: 281


WORKOUT: NONE


Meal #4 /5:30p:

7 oz. Fish (raw-baked)
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 6 Fat, 204 calories)
1 TBL FLAX OIL
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 70 calories)

=35g Protein, 1g Carbs, 16g Fat/Calories: 274


Water 32 oz.

Meal #5 /8:00p:

7oz FISH (raw-baked)
(0 carbs, 35 protein, 6 Fat, 204 calories)
1 TBL FLAX OIL
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 70 calories)

=35g Protein, 1g Carbs, 16g Fat/Calories: 274


Meal #6 /10:30p: Frozen Protein Sorbet
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1.2 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex 
(1 carbs, 34 protein, 0 Fat, 140 calories)
3/4 TBS Flax Oil
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 80 calories
1/2 cup mixed frozen Berries 
(5g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 22 calories)

=34g Protein, 6g Carbs, 10g Fat/Calories: 242

*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =207g Protein, 56g Carbs, 77g Fat - Calories: 1735 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2003)

> TOTALS: =207g Protein, 56g Carbs, 77g Fat - Calories: 1735



Time for a tweak, not Atkins 


Go to 5 meals........

185 P  60 C  75 F..1 calories 1655 caloires in 5 meals

35 P 25 C 12 F
40 P 05 C 12 F (berries)
35 P 25 C 12 F
40 P 05 C 12 F (berries)
35 P 00 C 15 F


DP


----------



## Bladezz (May 30, 2003)

Alright!  Thanx DP


----------



## Bladezz (May 30, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/30/2003: Friday - Cal: 1652
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Slow Release Vitamin C (1000mg)
1- Tonalin CLA 

Meal #1 /8:30am: 
1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 35 protein,1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/3 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 11g Fat, 60 calories)
1/2 C Berries 
(22g carbs, 0 Protein, 0g Fat, 5 calories)

=35g Protein, 24g Carbs, 12 Fat/Calories: 195


Meal #2 /11:00a:

5 oz. Tuna
(0 carbs, 36 protein, 1 Fat, 164 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 60 calories)

=37g Protein, 22g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 331

water 32oz.


Meal #3 /2:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 
1- Tonalin CLA 

1 Scoop Op. Nutrition/Pro-Complex
(2 carbs, 34 protein,1 Fat, 130 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 60 calories)
1 C Green Beans
(4g carbs, 1 Protein, 0g Fat, 17 calories)

=35g Protein, 6g Carbs, 11g Fat/Calories: 207


WORKOUT: NONE


Meal #4 /4:30p:

5 oz. Tuna
(0 carbs, 36 protein, 1 Fat, 164 calories)
½ Cup Brown Rice Cooked
(22g carbs, 1 Protein, 1g Fat, 107 calories)
1/2 TBS Flax Oil 
(0g carbs, 0 Protein, 10g Fat, 60 calories)

=37g Protein, 22g Carbs, 12g Fat/Calories: 331


Water 32 oz.

Meal #5 /7:00p:
1- Doctor's Choice for Women "Multi Vitamin" 

7oz FISH (raw-baked)
(0 carbs, 40 protein, 6 Fat, 204 calories)
1/2 TBL FLAX OIL
(1g carbs, 0 Protein, 7g Fat, 70 calories)

=40g Protein, 0g Carbs, 13g Fat/Calories: 274


*************************************************
3 Tonalins CLA's (total count for day) 3g Fat=30cal. 
(0g carb, 3g Fat, 30 calories)

= 0g Protein, 0gCarbs, 3 Fat/Calories: 30
******************************************
TOTALS: =185g Protein, 64g Carbs, 71g Fat - Calories: 1652 ***********************************

Daily Supplement Program:
***********************
Multi Vitamin
3-Tonalin CLA 
NO BCAA'S - ONLY ON CUT!
1 Antioxidant in A.M. and only AFTER training (Vitamin C 1000 mg)
2 200mg Calcium 
***********************


----------



## Bladezz (May 30, 2003)

More great information !  In my fat-loss goals you think that eating carbs before my workout had a lot to do with me not budging in fat loss?  

I also chew mega Eclipse gum for my teeth and gums ( lowers problems for my mouth!) before workout as well...hmmmm

I just read info on a link about fructose: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11422&highlight=sweetner

I am posting the info here for myself to review later....
Taken from factsaboutfitness.com...


The one food you must avoid if you want to burn fat during your next workout...
Want to burn more fat during your next workout? Make sure to avoid carbohydrates before you train.

A research team from the University of Texas report that 60 grams of carbohydrate taken in the hour prior to exercise reduces the amount of fat used for fuel. Subjects taking part in the the study exercised for 60 minutes after either:

Consuming nothing

Consuming 60 grams of fructose

Consuming 60 grams of glucose

The table below shows you how fat burning dropped after consumption of either fructose or glucose following 20-30 minutes of exercise.

TABLE 1: The reduction in fat oxidation following the consumption of either fructose or glucose post-exercise.
Trial Reduction in Fat Oxidation 
Glucose - 49% 
Fructose - 31% 

As you can see, there was a marked drop in fat oxidation during both trials. In fact, when they trained on an empty stomach, subjects burned almost twice as much fat as they did after consuming glucose.

It's all to do with the availability of fuel. Give your body carbohydrate, and it simply uses more carbohydrate. Deprive it of carbohydrate, and it relies to a greater extent on fat as a fuel.

Jeffrey F. Horowitz, the scientist leading the study, agrees. 


"To maintain high rates of fat oxidation at rest and during subsequent exercise," Horowitz points out, "people should not eat even small amounts of carbohydrate before exercise."
Now, this doesn't necessarily apply for everyone. After all, there's plenty of research showing that people training for muscle size and strength would actually benefit from a carbohydrate drink before or during a workout.

But if your main goal is fat loss then the message is clear -- if you can, avoid carbohydrate for at least four hours before you train.


According to this study, while both are poor choices pre-workout, fructose ingested prior to a workout reduces fat oxidation less than glucose, that would mean it is a better pre- workout carb if one were to want to ingest a preworkout carb.


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 3, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 05/31/2003: Saturday - Cal: 1639

Calories Eaten Today 
Total: 1639  
Fat: 567  
  Saturated: 90  
  Polyunsat: 259  
  Monounsat: 145  
Carbohydrates: 241  
Protein: 765  
Alcohol: 0  


Link Fitday:
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=bladezz33&Year=2003&Month=4&Day=31


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 3, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 06/01/2003: Sunday - Cal: 1669

Total: 1669  
Fat: 615  
  Saturated: 152  
  Polyunsat: 175  
  Monounsat: 200  
Carbohydrates: 220  
Protein: 770  
Alcohol: 0  


Link Fitday:
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=bladezz33&Year=2003&Month=5&Day=1


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 3, 2003)

DAILY MEAL: 06/02/2003: Monday - Cal: 1649

Calories Eaten Today 
Total: 1649  
Fat: 709  
  Saturated: 188  
  Polyunsat: 208  
  Monounsat: 246  
Carbohydrates: 223  
Protein: 647  
Alcohol: 0  

Link Fitday:
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=bladezz33&Year=2003&Month=5&Day=2


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 14, 2004)

I am back to start a new program.  I went from 160 to 170lbs over the past 9mos.  With my diet all screwed up - it's time to get real...let me know what I can take for muscle recovery.  

I have my diet and am getting the Venuto book too.  I found that starting weights again, this time is taking a bigger toll on me. My muscles have really been hurt this past week.  Should I get L-Glutamine and add to my amino/op.nutrition after workout meal?

I feel bad cuz I am up to 29% bodyfat.  I lost my job, and had a few deaths in the family - really screwed my mental state up.

But my aim is get back on track - let me know about the muscle recovery...any suggestions are appreciated?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2004)

Best of luck to ya. It's been a rough year for me as well....


----------

